# Black Woman Attacked And Arrested By Sexual Predator Police At Waffle House



## Crackers Phinn

]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...labama-black-woman-25-arrested-violently.html

*Shocking moment Alabama black woman is violently arrested at a Waffle House with three cops pinning her to the ground and telling her 'I'm about to break your arm' after a dispute over plastic utensils costs*
By Daniel Roth For Dailymail.com 18:41 EDT 22 Apr 2018, updated 19:11 EDT 22 Apr 2018

*The Saraland Police Department have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons *
*Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House*
*In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons continue to eat their food*
*Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond  *
*Clemons said that the employee attempted to charge her 50 cents for plastic utensils which she had received free the day before *
*The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week at a Philadelphia Starbucks*
A police department in Alabama found itself mired in controversy on Sunday after footage showing officers forcefully arrest a young black woman surfaced online.

The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons early Sunday morning at the Waffle House restaurant on Industry Parkway in Mobile.

Video of the incident shows three officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her from a chair and pinning her to the ground of the Waffle House.

Police violently arrest a black woman at an Alabama Waffle House







The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday




Video of the incident shows officers briefly speaking with a visibly agitated Clemons moments before forcefully pulling her to the ground of a Waffle House

Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1000 bond

The Saraland Police Department said that they have opened an investigation into the arrest of 25-year-old Chikesia Clemons (Pictured) on Sunday
'What are you doing?' Clemons asks indignantly as the officers struggle to place Clemons into handcuffs.

'I'll break your arm, that's what I'm about to do,' one of the officers responds.

In the process of the arrest, footage shows Clemons' top come down, exposing her breasts as patrons in the background continue to eat their food.

The incident comes amid a national backlash over the arrest of two black men last week inside a Philadelphia Starbucks after sitting at a table without purchasing any items as they waited for a friend to use the bathroom.

Canita Adams  who is  Clemon's friend, filmed the incident and uploaded it to social media
The Saraland Police Department report shows that the incident unraveled at 2.45am when Clemons asked a Waffle House employee for plastic utensils after placing an order, according to al.com.

The conversation appeared to escalate after the employee informed Clemons that the plastic cutlery would cost an extra 50 cents.

Clemons, along with her friend Canita Adams - who filmed the incident on her cell phone - were perplexed by the additional fee, informing the employee that they had been at the restaurant the previous evening and were not made to pay an additional charge.  

In response, the employee canceled the order, prompting Clemons to ask for the contact information of the Waffle House district manager who oversees the Saraland location, al.com reported.

'They didn't even ask her to leave, she was waiting for them to give her the district manager's card so she could file a complaint on one of the waitresses,' said Clemons' mother, Chiquitta Clemons-Howard.

'When they went to go get the card, that's when the police showed up. The officer should've come in and said we need you to leave,' she added.

Clemons was booked on charges of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest and placed on $1,000 bond.

Following the incident, Mobile NAACP President David Smith said that they plan to hold a demonstration in the parking lot of the Waffle House to protest Clemons' arrest.

'In light of the current situation in our country - such as the arrest of two young black men at a Philadelphia Starbucks coffee shop - we felt it was important for our members to get a first-hand account of the incident, which has now gone viral on social media locally and across the country,' Smith said.

Spokeswoman with the Saraland Police Department, Det. Collette Little, said in a statement that they have opened a probe into the incident and will release a full report after their investigation is complete.

'The Saraland Police Department is aware of the arrest at Waffle House and the accompanying video on social media,' the statement said.

 'The situation is being thoroughly reviewed and is under active investigation right now. Our department strives for transparency and we encourage our community to be aware of current events.'


----------



## meka72

This is insane! It is yet another example of how police enforce white supremacy. 

I'm enraged right now.


----------



## IslandMummy

> Waffle House has weighed in on the controversial Sunday morning arrest by three white male Saraland Police officers of black 25-year-old Mobile woman Chikesia Clemons in one of the company's two Saraland locations.
> 
> *Waffle House spokesman Pat Warner said via email Sunday evening that though the company is "still obtaining and reviewing information," it believes there is reason to question Clemons's version of how the incident played out.
> 
> "t's fair to say that the information we have received at this point differs significantly from what has reportedly been attributed to Ms. Clemons and strongly supports the actions taken by the Saraland Police Department," Warner said.*_
> 
> "The Saraland Police Department is conducting its own investigation and we encourage you to contact them for additional information."
> 
> _


_

This is why boycotts help. External pressure and loss of money are the only things these thrash machines understand._


----------



## Southernbella.

Here's a Twitter thread. I think it's gonna be hard for this to get traction right now because the waffle house hashtag is mostly about the four people who were murdered. At any rate, I won't be spending any money there again.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The links for the video keep going dark because of the nudity.


----------



## LivingInPeace

This is disgraceful! I hope she she sues  errybody.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Thanks @Crackers Phinn

Those cops need to be fired! The police need to learn to descalate situations. There was no reason for her to be arrested

And that employee of the Waffle House needs to be fired!

You can’t just call the cops on customers like that.

I’m amazed at the balls of so many white people who make $9/hr. How you make minimum wage and think you better than a black person....


----------



## Southernbella.

Witness account:


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Plastic utensils though, UTENSILS!!! 
*
*Im telling self, I need to calm down in these establishments cause I be wanting to catch bodies when they only give you 1 sauce and you order a 20 piece nuggets... *


----------



## Southernbella.

The one who called:


Of course she looks like that. Of COURSE.

Eta: if you're on twitter, the #boycottwafflehouse tag is what you should use


----------



## LivingInPeace

And now this poor woman has had her body exposed to the world because the police don’t know how to de-escalate situations.


----------



## rayne

Ugh, all of this over some friggin utensils!! There's so much wrong with this that I don't even know where to start. I do want to hear the 911 call cause I don't understand why they needed THREE cops for one lady.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Police have A lot of discretion.

Boycotting businesses doesn’t address the Police. In all of these situations regardless of the business (Starbucks, Waffle House, planet fitness) the Common denominator is the Police, not doing any due diligence and just arresting people.

Police don’t need to be let off the hook. None of these recent incidents required arrest. None.

Police did a great job with the La fitness incident in Seacacus NJ. With de-escalating and not arresting. Why don’t they all do this?

Just thinking out loud.....Do we lash out at businesses because we can’t lash out on the Police???


----------



## Atthatday

Does anyone have any ideas on how we should address the police, given Supreme Court decisions, police/union contracts, racism, etc?

How could we go about holding the police personally liable and responsible? 

I’m all ears...


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Anyone else mad that the friend didnt want to fix her clothing though... *


----------



## TrueBeliever

Several news outlets have reported this.  I hope it gets some real traction.

This is beyond disgusting.


----------



## cocosweet

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Police have A lot of discretion.
> 
> Boycotting businesses doesn’t address the Police. In all of these situations regardless of the business (Starbucks, Waffle House, planet fitness) the Common denominator is the Police, not doing any due diligence and just arresting people.
> 
> Police don’t need to be let off the hook. None of these recent incidents required arrest. None.
> 
> Police did a great job with the La fitness incident in Seacacus NJ. With de-escalating and not arresting. Why don’t they all do this?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.....Do we lash out at businesses because we can’t lash out on the Police???


I’m all for lashing out at the attack dogs of white supremacy. So far, the only idea I have is Christopher Dorner style retribution.  There has to be a way to go after the union, and D.A.s who are too lenient with these state sponsored thugs.


----------



## Southernbella.

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Police have A lot of discretion.
> 
> Boycotting businesses doesn’t address the Police. In all of these situations regardless of the business (Starbucks, Waffle House, planet fitness) the Common denominator is the Police, not doing any due diligence and just arresting people.
> 
> Police don’t need to be let off the hook. None of these recent incidents required arrest. None.
> 
> Police did a great job with the La fitness incident in Seacacus NJ. With de-escalating and not arresting. Why don’t they all do this?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.....Do we lash out at businesses because we can’t lash out on the Police???



I think the attack should always be two-pronged. Because even if the police are reasonable, just being in a situation where an employee criminalizes you is traumatic for black folks. Companies need to be held accountable for the behavior of their workers, and police need to be held accountable for their behavior.

I don't know how to do the latter. How do you hit police where it hurts?


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

cocosweet said:


> I’m all for lashing out at the attack dogs of white supremacy. So far, the only idea I have is Christopher Dorner style retribution.  There has to be a way to go after the union, and D.A.s who are too lenient with these state sponsored thugs.





Southernbella. said:


> I think the attack should always be two-pronged. Because even if the police are reasonable, just being in a situation where an employee criminalizes you is traumatic for black folks. Companies need to be held accountable for the behavior of their workers, and police need to be held accountable for their behavior.
> 
> I don't know how to do the latter. How do you hit police where it hurts?



I wish I had the answer. Boycotting businesses is very straightforward. If we collectively stop shopping/buying here, you will lose money and have to accommodate us or fix the issue.

But the police are city employees. And there are thousands of police departments across American cities. Very fragmented. And if we get change in one city it doesn’t have anything to do with a police department in another city. Very hard to hold the government accountable. How do we boycott the city Or government to get our needs met across the country???


----------



## FoxxyLocs

This is horrible. I'm not watching the videos, but it is scary to think that anytime you are unhappy with the service you receive at a business, the employees can just call the police and have them come and manhandle you or murder you. All the more reason why we should patronize black owned businesses when we can, but we can't buy all black everything. I don't know what the solution is.


----------



## JulietWhiskey

So the cops were called, this young woman's breasts exposed and she was arrested because she dared to question being charged for utensils when she wasn't charged the day before? The cops could have killed her over a dispute of .50.

Demons need to be cast out of these folk. Trust white women at your own peril...


----------



## Nalin

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Anyone else mad that the friend didnt want to fix her clothing though... *


I didnt get the impression the friend didnt want to fix her clothes. 

Could you imagine what would have happened if her friend tried to approach her?


----------



## Reinventing21

I have never been anywhere that charged extra for freaking plastic utensils...


----------



## Mingus

......................................


----------



## Menina Preta

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Police have A lot of discretion.
> 
> Boycotting businesses doesn’t address the Police. In all of these situations regardless of the business (Starbucks, Waffle House, planet fitness) the Common denominator is the Police, not doing any due diligence and just arresting people.
> 
> Police don’t need to be let off the hook. None of these recent incidents required arrest. None.
> 
> Police did a great job with the La fitness incident in Seacacus NJ. With de-escalating and not arresting. Why don’t they all do this?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.....Do we lash out at businesses because we can’t lash out on the Police???



Good point. I do agree the problem is the police!  I’ve seen people advocating to stop calling police bc they’re afraid of police response to situations. We need to call for re training of police.  Is bias training a part of law enforcement training?


----------



## LushLox

It's a shame you can't boycott the police.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I want someone with skills to black out her breasts so this video is seen by the masses. 

Times like this I wish Marcus Garvey had gotten it right cause they don’t want us here. Like not anywhere. And this is rich coming from Waffle House. They see disorderly folk on the regular but this woman questioning a charge for plastic utensils merits a call to the police?


----------



## frizzy

Turtle neck should be fined for calling a NON EMERGENCY in to 911.


----------



## LushLox

Black Ambrosia said:


> I want someone with skills to black out her breasts so this video is seen by the masses.
> 
> Times like this I wish Marcus Garvey had gotten it right cause *they don’t want us here. Like not anywhere.* And this is rich coming from Waffle House. They see disorderly folk on the regular but this woman questioning a charge for plastic utensils merits a call to the police?



The hurtful thing to me is no matter how clear cut and blatant the case, you will _always_ have a section of people who will always be on the side of law enforcement. They will, of course, have their reasons for that.


----------



## Philippians413

This has me ready to burn something down and I haven’t even watched the video. 

Waffle House’s response to this is also complete and utter trash.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

Philippians413 said:


> This has me ready to burn something down and I haven’t even watched the video.
> 
> Waffle House’s response to this is also complete and utter trash.



I haven't seen Waffle House's response. Do you have a link?

I stopped eating at Waffle House years ago, but I'd be willing to boycott other restaurants or whatever we think would be effective.


----------



## weaveadiva

Atthatday said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how we should address the police, given Supreme Court decisions, police/union contracts, racism, etc?





Southernbella. said:


> How do you hit police where it hurts?


My mom and I talked about this after the Starbucks incident. How can I affect police change in states I don't live in or pay taxes in or vote in?

And to @Mingus 's point about buying black... so true. Someone tweeted something like "we shouldn't only patronize black business when our regulars disappoint us."

As for this video...I'm not watching it. I didn't watch the one of the Starbucks guys either. I can't do these videos of white folks abusing us anymore.


Crackers Phinn said:


> In response, the employee canceled the order, prompting Clemons to ask for the contact information of the Waffle House district manager who oversees the Saraland location, al.com reported.


She called the cops not because the woman threatened her or assaulted her. She called the cops because the woman wanted to go over her? I swear, we can't even peacefully protest. I don't know what the answer is at this point.

I've said this before but being black, particularly a black woman, is a jpb. I feel like I can't just live. Always gotta research first. Has this singer disrespected black women in his music? Does this TV show positively reflect me as a black woman? Do I need to boycott this company? It's exhausting.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

....


----------



## Philippians413

FoxxyLocs said:


> I haven't seen Waffle House's response. Do you have a link?
> 
> I stopped eating at Waffle House years ago, but I'd be willing to boycott other restaurants or whatever we think would be effective.



IslandMummy posted it upthread. They’re siding with cops. https://www.google.com/amp/s/articl...sf/2018/04/waffle_house_says_details_of_a.amp


----------



## Sridevi

Be wary of Whites at low level jobs. They simply cannot deal with Negros having any sort of power over them. Calling the police is their tried & true way of reclaiming their upper hand. 

You can’t tell me these white cashiers and clerks don’t know that the police are going to side with them over us.


----------



## Theresamonet

I just found out yesterday that Waffle House is the actual name of the business... Based on their statement, this definitely looks like a situation that we need to escalate to a boycott.

But we cannot continue to let the police get away with this, and just go after the easier targets. It seems we only have one tool in our toolbox, and that’s boycotts. If it can’t be boycotted, we have no idea what to do. The police are going to continue to be called, whether for valid reasons or not. When they show up, they should not be humiliating, beating or killing us. Someone needs to figure out how our community can strike back at the police departments for this. I don’t have the answers, but where are the community leaders, civil rights strategists, the NAACP (remember them?). They need to stop everything they are doing and solve this riddle.


----------



## Sridevi

Theresamonet said:


> *I just found out yesterday that Waffle House is the actual name of the business*... Based on their statement, this definitely looks like a situation that we need to escalate to a boycott.
> 
> .




This made me chuckle a bit. You’re not from the South are you?


----------



## CurlyNiquee

That video has me flaming mad. We might as well be in the 1960s. How long do we have to endure this hatred and racism? I’m at a loss.


----------



## LushLox

CurlyNiquee said:


> That video has me flaming mad. We might as well be in the 1960s. How long do we have to endure this hatred and racism? I’m at a loss.



I don't think we will ever feel and see total acceptance, not in our lifetime or our children's, children's lifetime. Well at least a definite change for the better.  This backward-ness is here for the long haul.

It's a sobering thought.


----------



## sarumoki

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Police have A lot of discretion.
> 
> Boycotting businesses doesn’t address the Police. In all of these situations regardless of the business (Starbucks, Waffle House, planet fitness) the Common denominator is the Police, not doing any due diligence and just arresting people.
> 
> Police don’t need to be let off the hook. None of these recent incidents required arrest. None.
> 
> Police did a great job with the La fitness incident in Seacacus NJ. With de-escalating and not arresting. Why don’t they all do this?
> 
> Just thinking out loud.....Do we lash out at businesses because we can’t lash out on the Police???


In this case their response warrants a boycott. Every other incident that I can think of, Starbucks, Old Navy, etc, the employee involved was fired and the company issued an apology, paid off the person it happened to, etc. Waffle House is standing by the police and their employee.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

....................


----------



## PretteePlease

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Anyone else mad that the friend didnt want to fix her clothing though... *




*I'm not mad at her at all. *
These fools barged in like gang busters and exposed her
the one police was pulling her clothes down when it was already
around her waist. 

Then suddenly they are afraid to fix her clothes. 
Nope Not me i'm not coming near 
*next thing you know they might have felt threatened and shot the friend*
she might have been reaching for an imaginary weapon instead of her friends exposed boob.

*the police have always been weaponized by racists and bigots*


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I love the idea of boycotting all restaurants that are not black owned. That's doable and would certainly hurt the industry if we were able to do it in large enough numbers. It's easier to find black owned restaurants than any other black owned business.


----------



## onyxdreams

I seriously believe we need an  stronger organization specifically for black women in order to lobby lawmakers and local politicians.Not only boycott the establishment but write in campaignes to newspapers, twitter, instagram until we're heard. We should be blasting these feminists asking them #what about us" 

We're known for being loud, maybe in instances like this, we need to live up to our reputation.


----------



## PuddingPop

This is ridiculous!
What has gotten into these white food service workers? 
They think they run the world and the police are going right along with it.


----------



## Menina Preta

PuddingPop said:


> This is ridiculous!
> What has gotten into these white food service workers?
> They think they run the world and the police are going right along with it.



Nothing has gotten into them. They’ve been doing this for a while. We are just catching them on video.  Ugh. I feel like I say “I hate white people” at least once per day in my head. Race in this country is so frustrating.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Are police without the ability to think?  What on earth is this?  This police who attempted to choke needs to be arrested and charge with something himself.   This one reminds me of the time the sick cops arrested a teen who was wearing a bathing suit.  He wanted to touch on that woman!  I swear some of the police officers are criminals who joined the police force to get away with doing criminal activities.


----------



## Theresamonet

Sridevi said:


> This made me chuckle a bit. You’re not from the South are you?



No. And I was trying to figure out _what_ Waffle House is everyone talking about (IHOP, Denny’s, etc.). Lol


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hell, we got boycotting as one tool and don't know what to do with it.  What was the goal of the Starbucks boycott before those two idiots made their deal?  I read comments and think pieces that were vague but implied that the point was to boycott Starbucks out of business or until all companies stopped practicing white supremacy.  Neither of those things were ever going to happen but even if it were possible to shut Starbucks down, what benefit would black people get from it?    One down 9999999999999999999 to go and here it is not even a full week later and the same damn thing happens someplace unrelated.
> 
> As for the cops, there are three ways to deal with them.  1. Political influence  2. Bribery which happens far more frequently and creatively (police fundraisers/donations/community service) 3. *Infiltration.   *Of the three options, infiltration is the most doable and  would benefit the black community across the board but how many black folks want their kid to grow up to be a cop or join the force themselves?



Unfortunately many Black cops turn blue once they join the force. They tend to adapt the attitudes and behaviors of their brethren in blue.


----------



## coolhandlulu

Over fifty cents????  I’m confused.  Is something missing from this story?  Did the black lady threaten her life?  I just don’t know.  This is crazy.  Black people just need to brown bag it.  Even if the dining experience goes without the seemingly mandatory call to the police, I don’t want the hatred and racism tainted food in my belly.  And pay my hard earned money for it? 

 I don’t do twitter, but black twitter should do a hashtag #brownbaggingit.  Post pics of homemade meals and the estimated money NOT spent in food establishments. Its not that deep.  Keep your nasty food.

There’s a black lady at work that cooks in the cafeteria.  You can taste the difference when she’s not there.  She puts love and care in the food.  I don’t eat when she doesn’t cook because it’s crappy food cooked by cooks that don’t give a crap.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

............................


----------



## Crackers Phinn

.
..................


----------



## Theresamonet

Crackers Phinn said:


> Hell, we got boycotting as one tool and don't know what to do with it.  What was the goal of the Starbucks boycott before those two idiots made their deal?  I read comments and think pieces that were vague but implied that the point was to boycott Starbucks out of business or until all companies stopped practicing white supremacy.  Neither of those things were ever going to happen but even if it were possible to shut Starbucks down, what benefit would black people get from it?    One down 9999999999999999999 to go and here it is not even a full week later and the same damn thing happens someplace unrelated.
> 
> As for the cops, there are three ways to deal with them.  1. Political influence  2. Bribery which happens far more frequently and creatively (police fundraisers/donations/community service) 3. Infiltration.   *Of the three options, infiltration is the most doable and  would benefit the black community across the board but how many black folks want their kid to grow up to be a cop or join the force themselves?*



I’ve made similar statements about the Starbucks boycott, so I definitely agree with you.

As for the bolded, there are plenty of young black men in the community who aren’t doing anything at all or going anywhere at all. We need to encourage them to join the police force, the same way white people encourage their under achieving white boys to join law enforcement. Or how people in general encourage young men with limited options to enlist in the military or enroll at ICDC and the like. 

Still, there has to be a shorter term solution to curbing the spree of police terrorism that is happening right now.


----------



## Southernbella.

Smh. The way they sauntered over like they own the place.

Also, so-called white allies need to watch stuff like this and the Starbucks video and be prepared to use their voices and bodies like the ones in these videos.


----------



## Proudpiscean

Atthatday said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how we should address the police, given Supreme Court decisions, police/union contracts, racism, etc?
> 
> How could we go about holding the police personally liable and responsible?
> 
> I’m all ears...


The only thing I can think of is collectively appealing to the United Nations. Although I have little faith as they haven’t intervened in all these years.


----------



## mensa

For Black folks in Amerikkka, is this 2018, 1918, or 1818?????

I have never, ever seen a white woman or girl treated in this fashion.

We are under assault in this country.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

I'm so not understanding this.  Is there a memo out there stating take down black folks by any means necessary??? I'm so sick and tired of all of this.  Honestly, not happening in my country but has me thinking as a black women i don't want to visit the US anymore because i may not come back alive.

This is some BS. having this women exposed like this.


----------



## Theresamonet

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had never heard of Waffle House until this board.   Sounding as country as it can be.



Country AF. I saw a picture of one, and even with the big sign saying “Waffle House”, I was still confused.   It’s as if it’s an off-brand waffle house, like when you see boxes of generic tampons at the dollar store, that just say tampon on the box.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

i'm not on twitter but the fb page is awash with comments

https://www.facebook.com/WaffleHouse/

ok, not as many as i thought at first but they're there


----------



## Theresamonet

Southernbella. said:


> Smh. The way they sauntered over like they own the place.
> 
> Also, so-called white allies need to watch stuff like this and the Starbucks video and be prepared to use their voices and bodies like the ones in these videos.



They don’t care anymore that they’re on camera. Nothing is going to happen to them.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

...


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Crackers Phinn said:


> What was the goal of the Starbucks boycott before those two idiots made their deal?


It was to bring awareness and cause change so that the men or anyone else would have the opportunity to be treated fairly without regards to race.  I would boycott any time is fine with me if it can make the change I am seeing.  Now this woman needs the same help for the sake of other black people. What they do with the help is not my main concern although it would be nice if they could get it together.  It is ultimately an effort in order for you to go somewhere and not be treated as badly as these people.


----------



## coolhandlulu

I just wanted to make an observation.   I read about items like this, but I don’t watch the videos.  I see a number of us opt out of watching.  Just causes too much trauma.  Also, it can affect how one moves and experiences the world.  I don’t want to be mad all the time.  Any ideas?  I’d like to hear a more militant stance.  I feel like I’m sheltering my psyche from the stress of seeing black people in real time being abused.  My mental health can’t take it.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

@coolhandlulu 

I’m all for doxing specific police officers and terrorizing their families. But you know... that has to be done strategically so as to not get caught.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

coolhandlulu said:


> I just wanted to make an observation.   I read about items like this, but I don’t watch the videos.  I see a number of us opt out of watching.  Just causes too much trauma.  Also, it can affect how one moves and experiences the world.  I don’t want to be mad all the time.  Any ideas?  I’d like to hear a more militant stance.  I feel like I’m sheltering my psyche from the stress of seeing black people in real time being abused.  My mental health can’t take it.


It teaches me how to behave when angered and treated unfairly as I don't want to get in any messed.   These videos do not make me feel less than.   No race of people scare me and make me feel bad.  I feel rather comfortable in myself and feel stronger and more in control when another person think I  should be treated badly.


----------



## FoxxyLocs

I feel like one thing we need to come to terms with is the fact that the government, police officers, CEOs of these companies, etc. - most of them don't care about black people. Asking how could they do this? Why would they do this? Trying to appeal to their sense of decency is not going to work. We have to work outside of the system, because it is unlikely that we will be able to manipulate the system to work for us.


----------



## Enyo

frizzy said:


> Turtle neck should be fined for calling a NON EMERGENCY in to 911.


I don't want to be fair to the worker, but some places require you to call 911 FIRST and state it's a non-emergency.


----------



## SoopremeBeing

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Just thinking out loud.....Do we lash out at businesses because we can’t lash out on the Police???



That's an interesting question. I say yes...why? 

We are forced to pay a cop's salary via taxes right? They get paid no matter what. But services and retail industries, their salaries come from us. It's all consumer based...no sales, no payroll, cut hours, etc. The Black consumer has more affect on these folks' paycheck in a big way.

This woman will be fired and unemployed because Waffle House cannot afford this type of publicity.


----------



## frizzy

I think we need to protest at the City Halls where these offenses happen.  I hate to say I don't know, but do Chiefs of Police get elected?  We need to be more active in who gets elected...and we need to cultivate the people we need and want to elect to represent our interests.

We need organization for our cause(s) and support from our community, whether  the "cause du jour" affects/effects you personally, or not, as long as it moves us in a positive direction across the board. ie., changing the fact that ex-felons cannot vote.  Once  your time is done, the punishment should be over. 

I think we need to revive the NAACP so as to have a network to get our thoughts, ideas and actions known to the masses.

We need to see to it that PTSD ex-military folk aren't toting guns in our neighborhoods.

We need to change the system we have (daunting task) OR opt out of it somehow.
This is just some of the thoughts I've had over time...and I'm starting to get angry.


----------



## yamilee21

Crackers Phinn said:


> ... As for the cops, there are three ways to deal with them.  1. Political influence  2. Bribery which happens far more frequently and creatively (police fundraisers/donations/community service) 3. Infiltration.   Of the three options, infiltration is the most doable and  would benefit the black community across the board but how many black folks want their kid to grow up to be a cop or join the force themselves?


Infiltration is hard though; the black cops who stay true to themselves and call out the double standards are shunted into the worst positions with the least influence, or unfairly over-disciplined, or driven off the force altogether. Successful black cops often seem to be the direct descendants of overseers - eager to prove their loyalty to the system by mistreating and betraying fellow black people.

Pushing for residency requirements might help, especially in urban areas. But forcing the police unions/members to pay for all of their own lawsuit settlements instead of taxpayers is probably the only thing that would shake them up enough to change their behaviour. NYC's police department is close to half white and half Latino/black/Asian (compared to an overall population that is 1/3 white and 2/3 Latino/black/Asian) but they're all still wearing "It looked like a gun" glasses whenever they see black people.

I like the idea of a general boycott of ALL restaurants and take-out places (except black-owned) to show that this situation is completely out of hand. Similar to the ideas in the film, "A Day Without a Mexican," we could treat the restaurant industry to "A Week Without Black People's Money."


----------



## Petal26

I don't know if it was said already, but the reason the waitress felt "threatened" was because our sis here tried to get the phone number from corporate because she wanted to complain about the utensils charge (she said she had eaten there the night before and wasn't charged).   The waitress was already pissed off because they cancelled their order when she said utensils were going to be extra.   The friend walked out, but she decided to ask for corporate's phone number, and she was waiting for it, or so she thought, and that's when the cops come.   I read a super long tumblr thread about it this morning, and saw like 4 videos.   The cop comes in and he doesn't ask any questions to anyone, he just grabs her, and she's trying to stay on the seat and she says you have no reason to grab me like this or something like that.   Those videos are unedited.  I cried so much when they exposed her like that, it wasn't enough to threaten to break her arm and choke her, they had to keep pulling her dress down.  

I would've gotten shot, cause I wouldn't let any woman be exposed like that in my presence.   She needs to sue everyone.


----------



## Petal26

yamilee21 said:


> Infiltration is hard though; the black cops who stay true to themselves and call out the double standards are shunted into the worst positions with the least influence, or unfairly over-disciplined, or driven off the force altogether. Successful black cops often seem to be the direct descendants of overseers - eager to prove their loyalty to the system by mistreating and betraying fellow black people.
> 
> Pushing for residency requirements might help, especially in urban areas. *But forcing the police unions/members to pay for all of their own lawsuit settlements instead of taxpayers is probably the only thing that would shake them up enough to change their behaviour.* NYC's police department is close to half white and half Latino/black/Asian (compared to an overall population that is 1/3 white and 2/3 Latino/black/Asian) but they're all still wearing "It looked like a gun" glasses whenever they see black people.
> 
> *I like the idea of a general boycott of ALL restaurants and take-out places (except black-owned) to show that this situation is completely out of hand. Similar to the ideas in the film, "A Day Without a Mexican," we could treat the restaurant industry to "A Week Without Black People's Money."*



Yes and yes!!  Gotta hit them in the pockets or things will never change.


----------



## Firstborn2

A meeting was held at Saraland City Hall a lot of good that did.


----------



## Firstborn2

Saraland DP also held a press conference. I have family that live in Mobile and she said it's getting pretty tense.


----------



## Miss_Luna

Firstborn2 said:


> Saraland DP also held a press conference. I have family that live in Mobile and she said it's getting pretty tense.




I would like to follow this story, but I don't live in the US. It doesn't seem to be getting that much traction on CNN.com either. I don't a way to track local news without googling every local TV station.
Can you ladies please continue to post updates here? 

Thanks.


----------



## gingertea

Are we waiting for white feminists to flood the media with their outrage of this women's treatment by the police? Or are our transgender "sisters" protesting? Oh no? Nvm ....


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5ade5146e4b0b2e811327ae3

Plot twist. 

Apparently the police were called because she brought an outside alcoholic beverage in. She refused to throw it away so they asked her to leave. 

Note: I’m not condoning what the officer did at all. Just sharing new facts.


----------



## nubiangoddess3

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5ade5146e4b0b2e811327ae3
> 
> Plot twist.
> 
> Apparently the police were called because she brought an outside alcoholic beverage in. She refused to throw it away so they asked her to leave.
> 
> Note: I’m not condoning what the officer did at all. Just sharing new facts.




I don't believe this. at what point did she bring in the alcoholic beverage. Just refuse to serve them food till they remove the alcoholic beverage.

Also the police, didnt and doesn't treat white ppl who have committed heinous crimes like this. Example, Florida school shooter.

I need the same energy that the Starbucks guys received given to these women.


----------



## onyxdreams

gingertea said:


> Are we waiting for white feminists to flood the media with their outrage of this women's treatment by the police? Or are our transgender "sisters" protesting? Oh no? Nvm ....



 I say bring the conversation straight to them. This is what happens any and everytime black women are attacked. Why not ask/ tweet Rose McGowan her thoughts on this sister's treatment. Where's Oprah and all the progressive females uniting.  Bombard their accounts until they acknowledge the situation. Now Im not saying these ppl will join our  battle, it will at least expose them for who they are and what they are about.


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

nubiangoddess3 said:


> *I don't believe this. a*t what point did she bring in the alcoholic beverage. Just refuse to serve them food till they remove the alcoholic beverage.
> 
> *Also the police, didnt and doesn't treat white ppl who have committed heinous crimes like this. Example, Florida school shooter*.
> 
> I need the same energy that the Starbucks guys received given to these women.



That’s fine if you don’t believe it. I don’t believe it either lol. And I *clearly* mentioned that tbe new information doesn’t condone how she was treated. Smh. 

I was just sharing an article I read that hAd new facts surrounding the case. That’s all. 

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

What can we do? Well...

Incorporate cities In unincorporated parts of our counties. You then have full control over the local government, how the police is run etc, who the DA is, etc. Open private and charter schools. Run by us for our kids, take over what public schools are in the area by flooding the applicant pool. Open restaurants, stores, clinics, car dealerships, franchises.

I think y’all see where I’m going with this.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

nubiangoddess3 said:


> I don't believe this. at what point did she bring in the alcoholic beverage. Just refuse to serve them food till they remove the alcoholic beverage.
> 
> Also the police, didnt and doesn't treat white ppl who have committed heinous crimes like this. Example, Florida school shooter.
> 
> I need the same energy that the Starbucks guys received given to these women.


We aren’t going to get it but not for the reasons you might think. People just see this as business as usual in Alabama. I admit it’s the first thing I thought. Black voters in AL are going to have to ride up like they did to elect that conservative Democrat in November. We ( the rest of Black America) are going to have to provide financial support like we did during the CRM so they can make progress, but who is leading this  battle? A local has to do it, they have to step up.


----------



## TCatt86

Femmefatal1981 said:


> We aren’t going to get it but not for the reasons you might think. People just see this as business as usual in Alabama. I admit it’s the first thing I thought. Black voters in AL are going to have to ride up like they did to elect that conservative Democrat in November. We ( the rest of Black America) are going to have to provide financial support like we did during the CRM so they can make progress, but who is leading this  battle? A local has to do it, they have to step up.


local politics matter so much in situations like this.


----------



## cocosweet

Southernbella. said:


> The one who called:
> 
> 
> *Of course she looks like that. Of COURSE.*
> 
> Eta: if you're on twitter, the #boycottwafflehouse tag is what you should use


She looks like Ursula from The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Femmefatal1981 said:


> What can we do? Well...
> 
> Incorporate cities In unincorporated parts of our counties. You then have full control over the local government, how the police is run etc, who the DA is, etc. Open private and charter schools. Run by us for our kids, take over what public schools are in the area by flooding the applicant pool. Open restaurants, stores, clinics, car dealerships, franchises.
> 
> I think y’all see where I’m going with this.



Genius!!!

This is EXACTLY what Disney does, so that they don’t have to follow the rules of the city of Orlando. Disney has its own city, Celebration, FL. They can do whatever they want with their theme parks. But Disney also has deep pockets.

You are strategically thinking like white people with our own city. I like!


----------



## Petal26

BrownSkinPoppin said:


> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5ade5146e4b0b2e811327ae3
> 
> Plot twist.
> 
> Apparently the police were called because she brought an outside alcoholic beverage in. She refused to throw it away so they asked her to leave.
> 
> Note: I’m not condoning what the officer did at all. Just sharing new facts.


They're lying.   They wouldn't have taken the order to start with, and I didn't see her holding a drink.   She had her phone and a crossbody/wristlet bag she was holding while she was waiting.   This poor woman is being dragged all over again.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Genius!!!
> 
> This is EXACTLY what Disney does, so that they don’t have to follow the rules of the city of Orlando. Disney has its own city, Celebration, FL. They can do whatever they want with their theme parks. But Disney also has deep pockets.
> 
> You are strategically thinking like white people with our own city. I like!


 This is happening in the burbs of Atlanta. See South Fulton, GA


----------



## Sridevi

Femmefatal1981 said:


> What can we do? Well...
> 
> Incorporate cities In unincorporated parts of our counties. You then have full control over the local government, how the police is run etc, who the DA is, etc. Open private and charter schools. Run by us for our kids, take over what public schools are in the area by flooding the applicant pool. Open restaurants, stores, clinics, car dealerships, franchises.
> 
> I think y’all see where I’m going with this.



I might get hate for this but I think these hypothetical cities should be run by only Black women. Once Black women get past the racism will still have to deal with deeply entrenched misogyny among Black men so I’m not convinced our circumstances would be too much better if Black men are allowed to take charge. I won’t get into the corruption that is seemingly inherent in most men who rise to power.


----------



## Southernbella.

Femmefatal1981 said:


> This is happening in the burbs of Atlanta. See South Fulton, GA



Yep. Stonecrest recently did it. I have a few friends there. They're trying to attract more commerce to the area. I think they even put in a bid for the Amazon headquarters.


----------



## AmethystLily

About her bringing in an alleged alcoholic drink.... where was it in the video? I didn't see it either. I call BS. Probably trying to drag her name through the mud to reduce credibility.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Sridevi said:


> I might get hate for this but I think these hypothetical cities should be run by only Black women. Once Black women get past the racism will still have to deal with deeply entrenched misogyny among Black men so I’m not convinced our circumstances would be too much better if Black men are allowed to take charge. I won’t get into the corruption that is seemingly inherent in most men who rise to power.


Nope...I agree


----------



## AmethystLily

I don't have much to add here but I'll just say this: I'm happy to see us coming together to take some real political action and hit these racists where it truly hurts (their pockets).


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Southernbella. said:


> Yep. Stonecrest recently did it. I have a few friends there. They're trying to attract more commerce to the area. I think they even put in a bid for the Amazon headquarters.





Southernbella. said:


> Yep. Stonecrest recently did it. I have a few friends there. They're trying to attract more commerce to the area. I think they even put in a bid for the Amazon headquarters.


I’m hoping South Dekalb does the same thing. If it’s good for Sandy Springs, it’s good enough for us.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

yamilee21 said:


> *Infiltration is hard though*


I'm both glad and perplexed that you wrote this because it gets to a core issue that keeps coming up.    If there was an easy to middlin' way for black folks to undermine/prevail over systematic oppression then we would've done it already, right?  I'm all for working smarter not harder but that doesn't mean that hard work which includes discipline, sacrifice and possibly some blood and tears can always be avoided.



yamilee21 said:


> the black cops who stay true to themselves and call out the double standards are shunted into the worst positions with the least influence, or unfairly over-disciplined, or driven off the force altogether. Successful black cops often seem to be the direct descendants of overseers - eager to prove their loyalty to the system by mistreating and betraying fellow black people.


Now if the thought process is that black folks can't infiltrate because we're too easily lulled or brainwashed or not savvy enough to carry out tasks in our own self interest then throw the whole people away.

Harriet Tubman had a goal which was moving slaves to freedom which was directly undermining systematic racism and when people started tryna move off message she'd pull a gun and get their a--es back on course with the quickness.   Now I'm not saying we gotta resort to violence with each other but I'm not above shaming and intimidation as handy tools to remind people to keep their eyes on the ball.  It totally works, just be a bw and say misogyny/misogynoir in the presence of bm, they will get you together real quick on your real problem being racism.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The goal of boycotting is not to send a message or bring awareness. The message/awareness that something is wrong and needs to be fixed is sent when  beating, shooting, harassment videos go viral.  The goal is to walk away from the boycott with something tangible that you did not have before which is why these little weekend to week protests are a waste of time.  

I grew up in a Union town full of civil rights era adults, when they went on strike which is essentially a boycott nobody would fix their lips to say it was to bring awareness.  They understood that the powers that be were aware and didn't care.  So  they had clear cut, straight forward demands that they put on the table and said "do this or else we go mess up your money".   Now normally there was some negotiation and neither side got exactly what they wanted but the protestors didn't go back to work until a change was made and sometimes that involved hardships like making whatever pay or savings you had stretch until at least some of the demands were met.   Some of those union leaders/organizers and their families were threatened and assaulted and they stayed the course until things changed.   <-----That's hard AND it got results.


----------



## TCatt86

Southernbella. said:


> Yep. Stonecrest recently did it. I have a few friends there. They're trying to attract more commerce to the area. I think they even put in a bid for the Amazon headquarters.


This is the thinking of out the box.. or really thinking like white folks that black folks need to do. I'm seeing this just on a elementary school level. white folks are banding together and putting their kids in easy entry schools and then using their resources and knowledge to turn the schools around. and I'm not talking about their own money as far as resources. I mean time and creativity and grant writing expertise. 

Black folks on the other hand scrambling to get their kids into the same 5 schools and crying because thousands of kids can't get into the 400 open slots. Sometimes we have to be willing to do the grunt work and build up  Get in on the ground floor. That's essentially what happened with that Charter school in Louisiana that's getting their kids into top colleges.


----------



## FelaShrine

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Just thinking out loud.....Do we lash out at businesses because we can’t lash out on the Police???



did the officers fly to Waffle house on a whim?


----------



## IslandMummy

https://www.colorofchange.org/


https://secure.actblue.com/donate/e...d=1&t=5#basics?refcode=dm_electebwr1&amount=1 (campaign  donations)


----------



## Southernbella.

Sridevi said:


> I might get hate for this but I think these hypothetical cities should be run by only Black women. Once Black women get past the racism will still have to deal with deeply entrenched misogyny among Black men so I’m not convinced our circumstances would be too much better if Black men are allowed to take charge. I won’t get into the corruption that is seemingly inherent in most men who rise to power.



I understand what you're getting at but black women are corrupt too. It was one of us presiding over that whole APS cheating scandal mess.



TCatt86 said:


> This is the thinking of out the box.. or really thinking like white folks that black folks need to do. I'm seeing this just on a elementary school level. white folks are banding together and putting their kids in easy entry schools and then using their resources and knowledge to turn the schools around. and I'm not talking about their own money as far as resources. I mean time and creativity and grant writing expertise.
> 
> Black folks on the other hand scrambling to get their kids into the same 5 schools and crying because thousands of kids can't get into the 400 open slots. Sometimes we have to be willing to do the grunt work and build up  Get in on the ground floor. That's essentially what happened with that Charter school in Louisiana that's getting their kids into top colleges.



What a coincidence. I looked up city of Stonecrest to fact check the Amazon thing and this article popped up. The whole thing is worth reading but I bolded a few good parts. Maybe this is a blueprint for black communities in other parts of the country...








_Stonecrest Mayor Jason Lary (right) with Christiaan Burner, CEO of Quicket Solutions. Burner's company is proposing a cloud-based platform that will propel the city into a near paperless environment.City of Stonecrest/Facebook_


*How to Start Your Own City*

BRENTIN MOCK
MAR 26, 2018

SHARE
TWEET

_Earlier this month, Brentin Mock reported on the burgeoning cityhood movements outside of Atlanta. Now he talks with the mayor of the newest city on Atlanta’s outskirts, Stonecrest._

You may have heard about the Amazon HQ2 proposal from Georgia offering municipal naming rights to the corporate behemoth—as in, the company could have its own city called Amazon, Georgia. That offer came from the city of Stonecrest, which sits about 20 miles east of the city of Atlanta. Stonecrest has only, itself, been a city since 2017. Residents of the formerly unincorporated area of southeast DeKalb County voted in November 2016 to officially incorporate into a city. It is one of the more recent municipal experiments to hatch across the county, and metro Atlanta as a whole, since the turn of the century.

*Stonecrest elected its first mayor, Jason Lary, on March 21, 2017. He was sworn in six days later making Tuesday his one-year anniversary. Lary is also the person who came up with the Stonecrest city concept and who planned it for four years before taking it to the state legislature for a vote in 2016. *The city’s formation is not without haters, though. Sam Rosen wrote about the “controversial cityhood movement” happening around Atlanta for _The Atlantic_last year, explaining that the original impetus for unincorporated suburbs to municipalize may have been driven at least in part by racism.

Many of the neighborhoods that became cities, starting in the 2000s, were predominantly white and upper-income enclaves that wanted more control of how their tax dollars were used by DeKalb County. Prior to becoming cities, the unincorporated areas depended on the county to deliver services such as garbage collection, policing, sewage maintenance and building inspection. As cities, these places can contract with private entities to operate these services in a more controlled and localized environment.

*Stonecrest was the first majority-black city to form from this cityhood movement in DeKalb County, and so far it is the only city to form in the county’s southern parts, where the bulk of the African-American population lives. *There is currently another proposal to municipalize the remainder of South DeKalb into a city called Greenhaven, but it is meeting massive resistance.

It’s similar to the resistance that met Lary when he spearheaded the Stonecrest city effort. (“You cannot be a cotton ball for the kind of work I’m doing,” Lary told Rosen for _The Atlantic_. “It’s some Jimmy Hoffa-level work.”) For those who oppose cityhood in DeKalb County, the fears are, mostly, that residential property values will collapse and that taxes will rise, especially if the city has a majority non-white population. The research in general, does not support that anxiety, but Stonecrest, which has an almost completely black population, has at least a year’s worth of data from its own existence to test those claims.

Citylab spoke with Stonecrest Mayor Lary to get a read-out of the city’s vital signs in its first year. And also, of course, we talked Amazon—is Lary really going to hand the keys to the city over to Bezos when he just got the keys himself? Read his responses in our interview below (edited for length and clarity).

Explain why it was necessary for Stonecrest to become a city.

*As a 25-year resident [of southeast DeKalb County] I did not see the focus on economic development for our area. Everything was going to central and north DeKalb: State Farm, Mercedes Benz—just name it. We couldn't get any attention, not from the county, not from the development authority, nothing. We had to create a brand, and create our own city, and our own economic development engines to have a better shot at being successful. So that's what we did. We became a city. I ran for mayor. I won, and I created an economic development department, and we stay busy all day long just focusing on the Stonecrest brand, recruiting and retaining businesses. We were not getting that from a county that serves several hundred thousand people. So now we have 53,000 people focusing on our own business.*

What have you learned in your first year as a city?

What I learned is that politics is a bloodsport (laughs). There is a millennium-sized difference between taking over an existing city versus building a new city. In building a new city, it's a double-time effort—not full-time, double-time, OK? You cannot be a part-time mayor.

*You all are now developing a 200-acre sports and entertainment complex called Atlanta Sports City—how did municipalization impact that project?*

*One of the reasons [the developers] brought it over here was because of the formation of the city of Stonecrest. They wanted to be able to have the flexibility to operate in an environment that was not as constraining as the county’s. As a local city, we can issue the correct ordinances that we need to be more conducive for business. I think we had the defining impact on them coming to southeast DeKalb.*






_The Atlanta Sports City master plan, inclusive of two stadiums, one 5,000 seat stadium for regional tournaments and events, and one 15,000 seat stadium for professional soccer and other events. (Facebook/Atlanta Sports City)_


Some news outlets reported that your proposal to host Amazon’s new headquarters included an offer to rename the city after the company. Is that really what you’re offering?

It is not to rename the city at all. What we offered to do was to take part of the city that we have in our industrial park area, that has 345 acres—to carve that off, and name it Amazon, Georgia. Also, they could have their own shipping distribution highway called 1000 Jeff Bezos Parkway. How neat would that be?

We'll have to create that through the legislature, and since I'm the architect of this city, I know how to do that. You de-annex 345 acres, then you get the [state] senators and the House of Representatives to support it. And with a $5 billion investment at stake, it has a good chance of happening. So it wasn't renaming Stonecrest, it was creating another city inside of an existing city.

What do you think of the criticism that cities shouldn’t be offering to give away so much land and tax breaks to Amazon?

I think that's the dumbest thing on the planet (laughs). Somebody is going to bring a $5 billion investment to your town with 50,000 jobs—and not only 50,000 jobs, but also the economic residual factor of other jobs being created and the commerce that comes along with it—and people are complaining? You can bring it to Stonecrest all day long (laughs). I'll take every job. I'll take every inch of traffic. I'll take it all.

What do you think of the proposal to turn the rest of the unincorporated land in South DeKalb County into a city called Greenhaven?

I think everybody should have the right to vote about that. People have philosophies about how they feel about the population or the size [of the proposed city] and that's all well and fine. Come to the ballot and make that difference.

Why do you think the Greenhaven proposal is meeting so much resistance?

I can think of one cool reason: Stonecrest’s [population] is 53,000, Brookhaven’s is 48,000, Dunwoody’s is 47,000—you know how large Greenhaven is?

Roughly 300,000.

Bingo. It would be the last remaining city that would be able to form throughout the entire county. And that means that the other cities couldn't annex [anymore unincorporated land]. They couldn't do anything actually. That's why they're meeting resistance.

Those who are against forming a city in South DeKalb are also worried that their property values would drop if that happened. Has that been the experience in Stonecrest?

Absolutely not (laughs). *Matter of fact, our property values are going up! I live in it. I know. I get the tax bill. I don't know why people think that. I'll tell you about another bit of misinformation: They’ll say, “Well my taxes are going to double—I’ll have to pay a city tax and a county tax.”*

Nope, not the case at all. Whatever service that you have in unincorporated DeKalb County, now is the service of the city. What made it even better for Stonecrest is that our property tax was such a small piece of the overall revenue of the city, we don't even have a millage rate. It's zero. So people's taxes didn't go up, _and_ they have a better brand, _and_ their property value increased. So we're winning across the board here.

There’s also criticism though that if the original cities formed for racially exclusive reasons, for white residents, that the answer is not to form a black city—that you can’t fight cityhood with cityhood, because it leaves the racism underlying the racial segregation in the region undisturbed. What do you think of that?

Racism? I don't feel that way. Let's make it short.* I don't care what white folks do. I'm almost 60 years old. I got to worry about how much time I got left on this planet to get us together (laughs). We are a strong 95 percent African-American city that has formed on its own with its own level of commerce and its own opportunity to win.
*


Because the white folks broke off [to start their own cities]—it doesn't matter to me. They can do what they do, because I'm not going to pick up my house and go move over there. I've got to make a stand right here in Stonecrest and make this work for us.

And I don't understand the philosophy behind that particular piece of it because soon there's not going to be any more unincorporated DeKalb, whether Greenhaven takes it all up, or whether some other city comes along, or whether all these other cities decide to annex [the unincorporated land] to make them bigger.

*And let me give you this tidbit: if it weren't for the white folks, we wouldn't be a city now anyway, because it took their majority vote in the House and Senate to make it so. All I told the white senators and the House of Representatives was this: I don't need your free tokens; I don't need your handouts; I don't need any of that nonsense. What I need for you to do is to put us on the ballot so we can make our own decision and then I can live with the results of it from there.*

*About the Author*
*Brentin Mock*

@BRENTINMOCK
FEED
Brentin Mock is a staff writer at CityLab. He was previously the justice editor at _Grist_.

@Femmefatal1981


----------



## FelaShrine

yamilee21 said:


> Pushing for residency requirements might help, especially in urban areas. But forcing the police unions/members to pay for all of their own lawsuit settlements instead of taxpayers is probably the only thing that would shake them up enough to change their behaviour.



The only true options honestly. Relying on infiltration will just lead to the "overjay" ones who do everything possible to NOT seem like they are siding with their own thus going above and beyond with their own nastiness, sometimes worse than white people.


----------



## Southernbella.

Southernbella. said:


> I understand what you're getting at but black women are corrupt too. It was one of us presiding over that whole APS cheating scandal mess.
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence. I looked up city of Stonecrest to fact check the Amazon thing and this article popped up. The whole thing is worth reading but I bolded a few good parts. Maybe this is a blueprint for black communities in other parts of the country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stonecrest Mayor Jason Lary (right) with Christiaan Burner, CEO of Quicket Solutions. Burner's company is proposing a cloud-based platform that will propel the city into a near paperless environment.City of Stonecrest/Facebook
> *How to Start Your Own City*
> 
> BRENTIN MOCK
> MAR 26, 2018
> 
> SHARE
> TWEET
> 
> _Earlier this month, Brentin Mock reported on the burgeoning cityhood movements outside of Atlanta. Now he talks with the mayor of the newest city on Atlanta’s outskirts, Stonecrest._
> 
> You may have heard about the Amazon HQ2 proposal from Georgia offering municipal naming rights to the corporate behemoth—as in, the company could have its own city called Amazon, Georgia. That offer came from the city of Stonecrest, which sits about 20 miles east of the city of Atlanta. Stonecrest has only, itself, been a city since 2017. Residents of the formerly unincorporated area of southeast DeKalb County voted in November 2016 to officially incorporate into a city. It is one of the more recent municipal experiments to hatch across the county, and metro Atlanta as a whole, since the turn of the century.
> 
> *Stonecrest elected its first mayor, Jason Lary, on March 21, 2017. He was sworn in six days later making Tuesday his one-year anniversary. Lary is also the person who came up with the Stonecrest city concept and who planned it for four years before taking it to the state legislature for a vote in 2016. *The city’s formation is not without haters, though. Sam Rosen wrote about the “controversial cityhood movement” happening around Atlanta for _The Atlantic_last year, explaining that the original impetus for unincorporated suburbs to municipalize may have been driven at least in part by racism.
> 
> Many of the neighborhoods that became cities, starting in the 2000s, were predominantly white and upper-income enclaves that wanted more control of how their tax dollars were used by DeKalb County. Prior to becoming cities, the unincorporated areas depended on the county to deliver services such as garbage collection, policing, sewage maintenance and building inspection. As cities, these places can contract with private entities to operate these services in a more controlled and localized environment.
> 
> *Stonecrest was the first majority-black city to form from this cityhood movement in DeKalb County, and so far it is the only city to form in the county’s southern parts, where the bulk of the African-American population lives. *There is currently another proposal to municipalize the remainder of South DeKalb into a city called Greenhaven, but it is meeting massive resistance.
> 
> It’s similar to the resistance that met Lary when he spearheaded the Stonecrest city effort. (“You cannot be a cotton ball for the kind of work I’m doing,” Lary told Rosen for _The Atlantic_. “It’s some Jimmy Hoffa-level work.”) For those who oppose cityhood in DeKalb County, the fears are, mostly, that residential property values will collapse and that taxes will rise, especially if the city has a majority non-white population. The research in general, does not support that anxiety, but Stonecrest, which has an almost completely black population, has at least a year’s worth of data from its own existence to test those claims.
> 
> Citylab spoke with Stonecrest Mayor Lary to get a read-out of the city’s vital signs in its first year. And also, of course, we talked Amazon—is Lary really going to hand the keys to the city over to Bezos when he just got the keys himself? Read his responses in our interview below (edited for length and clarity).
> 
> Explain why it was necessary for Stonecrest to become a city.
> 
> *As a 25-year resident [of southeast DeKalb County] I did not see the focus on economic development for our area. Everything was going to central and north DeKalb: State Farm, Mercedes Benz—just name it. We couldn't get any attention, not from the county, not from the development authority, nothing. We had to create a brand, and create our own city, and our own economic development engines to have a better shot at being successful. So that's what we did. We became a city. I ran for mayor. I won, and I created an economic development department, and we stay busy all day long just focusing on the Stonecrest brand, recruiting and retaining businesses. We were not getting that from a county that serves several hundred thousand people. So now we have 53,000 people focusing on our own business.*
> 
> What have you learned in your first year as a city?
> 
> What I learned is that politics is a bloodsport (laughs). There is a millennium-sized difference between taking over an existing city versus building a new city. In building a new city, it's a double-time effort—not full-time, double-time, OK? You cannot be a part-time mayor.
> 
> *You all are now developing a 200-acre sports and entertainment complex called Atlanta Sports City—how did municipalization impact that project?*
> 
> One of the reasons [the developers] brought it over here was because of the formation of the city of Stonecrest. They wanted to be able to have the flexibility to operate in an environment that was not as constraining as the county’s. As a local city, we can issue the correct ordinances that we need to be more conducive for business. I think we had the defining impact on them coming to southeast DeKalb.
> 
> The Atlanta Sports City master plan, inclusive of two stadiums, one 5,000 seat stadium for regional tournaments and events, and one 15,000 seat stadium for professional soccer and other events. (Facebook/Atlanta Sports City)
> Some news outlets reported that your proposal to host Amazon’s new headquarters included an offer to rename the city after the company. Is that really what you’re offering?
> 
> It is not to rename the city at all. What we offered to do was to take part of the city that we have in our industrial park area, that has 345 acres—to carve that off, and name it Amazon, Georgia. Also, they could have their own shipping distribution highway called 1000 Jeff Bezos Parkway. How neat would that be?
> 
> We'll have to create that through the legislature, and since I'm the architect of this city, I know how to do that. You de-annex 345 acres, then you get the [state] senators and the House of Representatives to support it. And with a $5 billion investment at stake, it has a good chance of happening. So it wasn't renaming Stonecrest, it was creating another city inside of an existing city.
> 
> What do you think of the criticism that cities shouldn’t be offering to give away so much land and tax breaks to Amazon?
> 
> I think that's the dumbest thing on the planet (laughs). Somebody is going to bring a $5 billion investment to your town with 50,000 jobs—and not only 50,000 jobs, but also the economic residual factor of other jobs being created and the commerce that comes along with it—and people are complaining? You can bring it to Stonecrest all day long (laughs). I'll take every job. I'll take every inch of traffic. I'll take it all.
> 
> city called Greenhaven?
> 
> I think everybody should have the right to vote about that. People have philosophies about how they feel about the population or the size [of the proposed city] and that's all well and fine. Come to the ballot and make that difference.
> 
> Why do you think the Greenhaven proposal is meeting so much resistance?
> 
> I can think of one cool reason: Stonecrest’s [population] is 53,000, Brookhaven’s is 48,000, Dunwoody’s is 47,000—you know how large Greenhaven is?
> 
> Roughly 300,000.
> 
> Bingo. It would be the last remaining city that would be able to form throughout the entire county. And that means that the other cities couldn't annex [anymore unincorporated land]. They couldn't do anything actually. That's why they're meeting resistance.
> 
> Those who are against forming a city in South DeKalb are also worried that their property values would drop if that happened. Has that been the experience in Stonecrest?
> 
> Absolutely not (laughs). *Matter of fact, our property values are going up! I live in it. I know. I get the tax bill. I don't know why people think that. I'll tell you about another bit of misinformation: They’ll say, “Well my taxes are going to double—I’ll have to pay a city tax and a county tax.”*
> 
> Nope, not the case at all. Whatever service that you have in unincorporated DeKalb County, now is the service of the city. What made it even better for Stonecrest is that our property tax was such a small piece of the overall revenue of the city, we don't even have a millage rate. It's zero. So people's taxes didn't go up, _and_ they have a better brand, _and_ their property value increased. So we're winning across the board here.
> 
> There’s also criticism though that if the original cities formed for racially exclusive reasons, for white residents, that the answer is not to form a black city—that you can’t fight cityhood with cityhood, because it leaves the racism underlying the racial segregation in the region undisturbed. What do you think of that?
> 
> Racism? I don't feel that way. Let's make it short.* I don't care what white folks do. I'm almost 60 years old. I got to worry about how much time I got left on this planet to get us together (laughs). We are a strong 95 percent African-American city that has formed on its own with its own level of commerce and its own opportunity to win.
> *
> 
> 
> Because the white folks broke off [to start their own cities]—it doesn't matter to me. They can do what they do, because I'm not going to pick up my house and go move over there. I've got to make a stand right here in Stonecrest and make this work for us.
> 
> And I don't understand the philosophy behind that particular piece of it because soon there's not going to be any more unincorporated DeKalb, whether Greenhaven takes it all up, or whether some other city comes along, or whether all these other cities decide to annex [the unincorporated land] to make them bigger.
> 
> *And let me give you this tidbit: if it weren't for the white folks, we wouldn't be a city now anyway, because it took their majority vote in the House and Senate to make it so. All I told the white senators and the House of Representatives was this: I don't need your free tokens; I don't need your handouts; I don't need any of that nonsense. What I need for you to do is to put us on the ballot so we can make our own decision and then I can live with the results of it from there.*
> 
> *About the Author*
> *Brentin Mock*
> 
> @BRENTINMOCK
> FEED
> Brentin Mock is a staff writer at CityLab. He was previously the justice editor at _Grist_.
> 
> @Femmefatal1981



Also, before things went left, Eddie Long was instrumental in getting Stonecrest Mall built (and if you grew up here you understand the significance of that) and he had a vision amd a team put together to facilitate the economic development of the rest of DeKalb county. If they fix the schools they will have no problem attracting black wealth back into the area.


----------



## Atthatday

@Crackers Phinn: I get your example, but what should we ask for?


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Atthatday said:


> @Crackers Phinn: I get your example, *but what should we ask for*?


 When it's a company :
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

How that money gets distributed is what will get debated into oblivion.       But if I was Boss of the black people last week.     The dudes who sat inside the meeting with Starbucks CEO should have gotten  their "pain and suffering" payoff and demanded that xyz dollars be donated to a "xyz cause" that would deliver the benefit of that money to other black people.      The protesters outside should have had signs and chants indicating that they would stop the protests if Starbucks be socially responsible and donate to "xyz cause" that helps black boys/men who are likely targets of the type of profiling their employee committed.  Wouldn't be no talk about forgiveness or hearing Becky's side of the story neither.


----------



## Atthatday

@Crackers Phinn: Good idea. 

Anyone else have any other ideas?


----------



## Zaynab

Crackers Phinn said:


> The links for the video keep going dark because of the nudity.


I feel so hurt and embarrassed for her being drug on the ground nude and arrested like that


----------



## Atthatday

Now, the popo are saying she had a gun and threatened to kill folks. Yeah, ok. Even if she did, it doesn’t warrant the type of force used. How do I know? Let’s remember how Roof, Waffle House killer, Parkland killer, Colorado killer, etc., we’re handled.


----------



## Femmefatal1981

Southernbella. said:


> I understand what you're getting at but black women are corrupt too. It was one of us presiding over that whole APS cheating scandal mess.
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence. I looked up city of Stonecrest to fact check the Amazon thing and this article popped up. The whole thing is worth reading but I bolded a few good parts. Maybe this is a blueprint for black communities in other parts of the country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Stonecrest Mayor Jason Lary (right) with Christiaan Burner, CEO of Quicket Solutions. Burner's company is proposing a cloud-based platform that will propel the city into a near paperless environment.City of Stonecrest/Facebook_
> 
> 
> *How to Start Your Own City*
> 
> BRENTIN MOCK
> MAR 26, 2018
> 
> SHARE
> TWEET
> 
> _Earlier this month, Brentin Mock reported on the burgeoning cityhood movements outside of Atlanta. Now he talks with the mayor of the newest city on Atlanta’s outskirts, Stonecrest._
> 
> You may have heard about the Amazon HQ2 proposal from Georgia offering municipal naming rights to the corporate behemoth—as in, the company could have its own city called Amazon, Georgia. That offer came from the city of Stonecrest, which sits about 20 miles east of the city of Atlanta. Stonecrest has only, itself, been a city since 2017. Residents of the formerly unincorporated area of southeast DeKalb County voted in November 2016 to officially incorporate into a city. It is one of the more recent municipal experiments to hatch across the county, and metro Atlanta as a whole, since the turn of the century.
> 
> *Stonecrest elected its first mayor, Jason Lary, on March 21, 2017. He was sworn in six days later making Tuesday his one-year anniversary. Lary is also the person who came up with the Stonecrest city concept and who planned it for four years before taking it to the state legislature for a vote in 2016. *The city’s formation is not without haters, though. Sam Rosen wrote about the “controversial cityhood movement” happening around Atlanta for _The Atlantic_last year, explaining that the original impetus for unincorporated suburbs to municipalize may have been driven at least in part by racism.
> 
> Many of the neighborhoods that became cities, starting in the 2000s, were predominantly white and upper-income enclaves that wanted more control of how their tax dollars were used by DeKalb County. Prior to becoming cities, the unincorporated areas depended on the county to deliver services such as garbage collection, policing, sewage maintenance and building inspection. As cities, these places can contract with private entities to operate these services in a more controlled and localized environment.
> 
> *Stonecrest was the first majority-black city to form from this cityhood movement in DeKalb County, and so far it is the only city to form in the county’s southern parts, where the bulk of the African-American population lives. *There is currently another proposal to municipalize the remainder of South DeKalb into a city called Greenhaven, but it is meeting massive resistance.
> 
> It’s similar to the resistance that met Lary when he spearheaded the Stonecrest city effort. (“You cannot be a cotton ball for the kind of work I’m doing,” Lary told Rosen for _The Atlantic_. “It’s some Jimmy Hoffa-level work.”) For those who oppose cityhood in DeKalb County, the fears are, mostly, that residential property values will collapse and that taxes will rise, especially if the city has a majority non-white population. The research in general, does not support that anxiety, but Stonecrest, which has an almost completely black population, has at least a year’s worth of data from its own existence to test those claims.
> 
> Citylab spoke with Stonecrest Mayor Lary to get a read-out of the city’s vital signs in its first year. And also, of course, we talked Amazon—is Lary really going to hand the keys to the city over to Bezos when he just got the keys himself? Read his responses in our interview below (edited for length and clarity).
> 
> Explain why it was necessary for Stonecrest to become a city.
> 
> *As a 25-year resident [of southeast DeKalb County] I did not see the focus on economic development for our area. Everything was going to central and north DeKalb: State Farm, Mercedes Benz—just name it. We couldn't get any attention, not from the county, not from the development authority, nothing. We had to create a brand, and create our own city, and our own economic development engines to have a better shot at being successful. So that's what we did. We became a city. I ran for mayor. I won, and I created an economic development department, and we stay busy all day long just focusing on the Stonecrest brand, recruiting and retaining businesses. We were not getting that from a county that serves several hundred thousand people. So now we have 53,000 people focusing on our own business.*
> 
> What have you learned in your first year as a city?
> 
> What I learned is that politics is a bloodsport (laughs). There is a millennium-sized difference between taking over an existing city versus building a new city. In building a new city, it's a double-time effort—not full-time, double-time, OK? You cannot be a part-time mayor.
> 
> *You all are now developing a 200-acre sports and entertainment complex called Atlanta Sports City—how did municipalization impact that project?*
> 
> *One of the reasons [the developers] brought it over here was because of the formation of the city of Stonecrest. They wanted to be able to have the flexibility to operate in an environment that was not as constraining as the county’s. As a local city, we can issue the correct ordinances that we need to be more conducive for business. I think we had the defining impact on them coming to southeast DeKalb.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Atlanta Sports City master plan, inclusive of two stadiums, one 5,000 seat stadium for regional tournaments and events, and one 15,000 seat stadium for professional soccer and other events. (Facebook/Atlanta Sports City)_
> 
> 
> Some news outlets reported that your proposal to host Amazon’s new headquarters included an offer to rename the city after the company. Is that really what you’re offering?
> 
> It is not to rename the city at all. What we offered to do was to take part of the city that we have in our industrial park area, that has 345 acres—to carve that off, and name it Amazon, Georgia. Also, they could have their own shipping distribution highway called 1000 Jeff Bezos Parkway. How neat would that be?
> 
> We'll have to create that through the legislature, and since I'm the architect of this city, I know how to do that. You de-annex 345 acres, then you get the [state] senators and the House of Representatives to support it. And with a $5 billion investment at stake, it has a good chance of happening. So it wasn't renaming Stonecrest, it was creating another city inside of an existing city.
> 
> What do you think of the criticism that cities shouldn’t be offering to give away so much land and tax breaks to Amazon?
> 
> I think that's the dumbest thing on the planet (laughs). Somebody is going to bring a $5 billion investment to your town with 50,000 jobs—and not only 50,000 jobs, but also the economic residual factor of other jobs being created and the commerce that comes along with it—and people are complaining? You can bring it to Stonecrest all day long (laughs). I'll take every job. I'll take every inch of traffic. I'll take it all.
> 
> What do you think of the proposal to turn the rest of the unincorporated land in South DeKalb County into a city called Greenhaven?
> 
> I think everybody should have the right to vote about that. People have philosophies about how they feel about the population or the size [of the proposed city] and that's all well and fine. Come to the ballot and make that difference.
> 
> Why do you think the Greenhaven proposal is meeting so much resistance?
> 
> I can think of one cool reason: Stonecrest’s [population] is 53,000, Brookhaven’s is 48,000, Dunwoody’s is 47,000—you know how large Greenhaven is?
> 
> Roughly 300,000.
> 
> Bingo. It would be the last remaining city that would be able to form throughout the entire county. And that means that the other cities couldn't annex [anymore unincorporated land]. They couldn't do anything actually. That's why they're meeting resistance.
> 
> Those who are against forming a city in South DeKalb are also worried that their property values would drop if that happened. Has that been the experience in Stonecrest?
> 
> Absolutely not (laughs). *Matter of fact, our property values are going up! I live in it. I know. I get the tax bill. I don't know why people think that. I'll tell you about another bit of misinformation: They’ll say, “Well my taxes are going to double—I’ll have to pay a city tax and a county tax.”*
> 
> Nope, not the case at all. Whatever service that you have in unincorporated DeKalb County, now is the service of the city. What made it even better for Stonecrest is that our property tax was such a small piece of the overall revenue of the city, we don't even have a millage rate. It's zero. So people's taxes didn't go up, _and_ they have a better brand, _and_ their property value increased. So we're winning across the board here.
> 
> There’s also criticism though that if the original cities formed for racially exclusive reasons, for white residents, that the answer is not to form a black city—that you can’t fight cityhood with cityhood, because it leaves the racism underlying the racial segregation in the region undisturbed. What do you think of that?
> 
> Racism? I don't feel that way. Let's make it short.* I don't care what white folks do. I'm almost 60 years old. I got to worry about how much time I got left on this planet to get us together (laughs). We are a strong 95 percent African-American city that has formed on its own with its own level of commerce and its own opportunity to win.
> *
> 
> 
> Because the white folks broke off [to start their own cities]—it doesn't matter to me. They can do what they do, because I'm not going to pick up my house and go move over there. I've got to make a stand right here in Stonecrest and make this work for us.
> 
> And I don't understand the philosophy behind that particular piece of it because soon there's not going to be any more unincorporated DeKalb, whether Greenhaven takes it all up, or whether some other city comes along, or whether all these other cities decide to annex [the unincorporated land] to make them bigger.
> 
> *And let me give you this tidbit: if it weren't for the white folks, we wouldn't be a city now anyway, because it took their majority vote in the House and Senate to make it so. All I told the white senators and the House of Representatives was this: I don't need your free tokens; I don't need your handouts; I don't need any of that nonsense. What I need for you to do is to put us on the ballot so we can make our own decision and then I can live with the results of it from there.*
> 
> *About the Author*
> *Brentin Mock*
> 
> @BRENTINMOCK
> FEED
> Brentin Mock is a staff writer at CityLab. He was previously the justice editor at _Grist_.
> 
> @Femmefatal1981


Yes!!! And he’s dead on about Greenhaven..it’s too big, it scares white folks and the state legislature. Heck it scares Atlanta. 

But yeah, I’m 1000% here for it


----------



## frida1980

Atthatday said:


> Now, the popo are saying she had a gun and threatened to kill folks. Yeah, ok. Even if she did, it doesn’t warrant the type of force used. How do I know? Let’s remember how Roof, Waffle House killer, Parkland killer, Colorado killer, etc., we’re handled.



Police officers lie. Fact.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Menina Preta said:


> Nothing has gotten into them. They’ve been doing this for a while. We are just catching them on video.  Ugh. I feel like I say “I hate white people” at least once per day in my head. Race in this country is so frustrating.



Just once? 

Frustrating is right.


----------



## Southernbella.

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Yes!!! And he’s dead on about Greenhaven..it’s too big, it scares white folks and the state legislature. Heck it scares Atlanta.
> 
> But yeah, I’m 1000% here for it



Honestly I was shocked the Stonecrest vote went through. But I'm here for Greenhaven too, for sure. South DeKalb has always been the redheaded stepchild of the county. The segregation was wanted on both sides but the resources never flowed south, which we've talked about generally on here before when it comes to black cities. I like Lary's approach of making it clear that we don't want anything from yall but to let us do us.


----------



## Shula

A few months ago, a white man called the cops on my daughter because he didn't like the way she parked her car on the street. She was there visiting a friend. Y'all know these southern suburban neighborhoods where they build the streets so narrow that when people park on the street you can barely get by without scratching a car? Well, her car was parked maybe a couple of inches from his driveway because the houses are so close. Big ole white man calls the cop on this little bitty 104 lbs and barely 5 foot woman that looks barely 15. The cop came and ran her plates and everything. Yes, they will weaponize the cops against us in a second. My baby was shook but she handled it well. I'm glad it didn't escalate because that's exactly why they call. To get us our "comeuppance". The whole street is parked crazy because people don't park in their garages.

My heart is broken for this young lady. We need to be giving our girls some version of " the talk", too.


----------



## Southernbella.

Bump


----------



## UmSumayyah

Shula said:


> A few months ago, a white man called the cops on my daughter because he didn't like the way she parked her car on the street. She was there visiting a friend. Y'all know these southern suburban neighborhoods where they build the streets so narrow that when people park on the street you can barely get by without scratching a car? Well, her car was parked maybe a couple of inches from his driveway because the houses are so close. Big ole white man calls the cop on this little bitty 104 lbs and barely 5 foot woman that looks barely 15. The cop came and ran her plates and everything. Yes, they will weaponize the cops against us in a second. My baby was shook but she handled it well. I'm glad it didn't escalate because that's exactly why they call. To get us our "comeuppance". The whole street is parked crazy because people don't park in their garages.
> 
> My heart is broken for this young lady. We need to be giving our girls some version of " the talk", too.


My daughter takes private music lessons and due to some unusual circumstances, all the kids had to rehearse for their recital at a house in a different neighborhood.  It was a hike so I sat in the car.  Just as I was about to leave with my daughter, an Indian lady came up to my car to ask if she could help me, because she noticed I had been there for awhile.

I looked her up and down and told her I was just leaving with my daughter from her private rehearsal.

Had she called the cops on me she would have been all kinds of sorry because she did not know who she was dealing with, and that's all I'll say about that lol.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

I've been making a habit of commenting in threads before I've read them all the way through, which I HATE...so excuse me if this has been brought up already.

The way to get to the police force, and the government in general, is though legislation reform. Police and other government actors have qualified immunity, and in some cases, absolute immunity. In short, by virtue of their jobs, they are immune from being civilly, and at times criminally, liable for their actions.

The concept of the immunities came about _after _the Civil Rights Movement. See, when we get rights on paper, they just make more "rights" or legal opinions to enforce _their _power. We never talk about all the things that they do to hit us back after we get laws in our favor. It's a never ending thing, and it will take years upon years of education, sitting at the table, and constant pressure to _actually _dismantle the system in our country. Basically, at least as long as it has taken to install it. And that's with years upon years of WORK.

The first step is to educate. We, as adults, need to _actively educate ourselves and our youth _about the political system. Audit a government class at a college. If you've gone the legal route already, audit a separation of powers class. I'm serious. So, so much is hidden in plain sight. Once we have a generation that is truly educated on this stuff, it would be impossible for them not to want to act as a unit and pass down the knowledge to get things done. At least, I know that's what happened to me. No one had to tell me to do something. When I saw how many times they beat us, physically, mentally, and politically, I couldn't NOT act.


----------



## Sridevi

GreenEyedJen said:


> I've been making a habit of commenting in threads before I've read them all the way through, which I HATE...so excuse me if this has been brought up already.
> 
> The way to get to the police force, and the government in general, is though legislation reform. Police and other government actors have qualified immunity, and in some cases, absolute immunity. In short, by virtue of their jobs, they are immune from being civilly, and at times criminally, liable for their actions.
> 
> The concept of the immunities came about _after _the Civil Rights Movement. See, when we get rights on paper, they just make more "rights" or legal opinions to enforce _their _power. We never talk about all the things that they do to hit us back after we get laws in our favor. It's a never ending thing, and it will take years upon years of education, sitting at the table, and constant pressure to _actually _dismantle the system in our country. Basically, at least as long as it has taken to install it. And that's with years upon years of WORK.
> 
> The first step is to educate. We, as adults, need to _actively educate ourselves and our youth _about the political system. Audit a government class at a college. If you've gone the legal route already, audit a separation of powers class. I'm serious. So, so much is hidden in plain sight. Once we have a generation that is truly educated on this stuff, it would be impossible for them not to want to act as a unit and pass down the knowledge to get things done. At least, I know that's what happened to me. No one had to tell me to do something. When I saw how many times they beat us, physically, mentally, and politically, I couldn't NOT act.



I think Shaun King is actively working to get District Attorneys across America replaced. Most are in cahoots with police and are responsible for the plea-bargaining that forced many blacks to plead guilty so they don’t risk longer sentences.

Follow @shaunking on Instagram & Twitter if you don’t already.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

Sridevi said:


> I think Shaun King is actively working to get District Attorneys across America replaced. Most are in cahoots with police and are responsible for the plea-bargaining that forced many blacks to plead guilty so they don’t risk longer sentences.
> 
> Follow @shaunking on Instagram & Twitter if you don’t already.



I know, I was a public defender right after law school. Shoot, most public defenders are in cahoots. It's so much bigger than DA's. We need everyone replaced.

I'm not on social media but I'll remember if I ever get on there.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I never watched the full video because my stomach couldn't take it. I had no idea her damn dress basically came off. How are they saying she had a gun? There is no mention of that on the video, I'm tired of boycotting and protesting just to have something else happen again.


----------



## Petal26

Natty_Virgo said:


> I never watched the full video because my stomach couldn't take it. *I had no idea her damn dress basically came off. *How are they saying she had a gun? There is no mention of that on the video, I'm tired of boycotting and protesting just to have something else happen again.



It was a strapless dress, and the cops kept pulling it down.    They said she was shouting at the staff telling them that she would shoot them.  

I'm waiting to hear that she's suing everyone.


----------



## frida1980

Petal26 said:


> It was a strapless dress, and the cops kept pulling it down.    They said she was shouting at the staff telling them that she would shoot them.
> 
> I'm waiting to hear that she's suing everyone.



I'mnow calling BS on the claim that she wa yelling and shooting. It makes absolutely no sense, and sounds like it came from the mind of a deranged racist that thinks all black people are violent. 

There I always a smear campaign after a black person is victimized by someone white or in a white establishment. These anonymous witnesses come forward and spread lies about the victims to get their white brethren off the hook. The good news is that all Waffle Houses have video cameras installed in case of robberies. That will tell the true story of what happened.


----------



## 1QTPie




----------



## Atthatday

I don’t put much stock in any video that’s owned by anyone else, especially when they give it to police first. The police have been known to alter video.

Police have been caught on video doing all kinds of treacherous things and it hasn’t stopped them at all. We’ve got to find other ways to protect each other and ourselves.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Crackers Phinn said:


> I had never heard of Waffle House until this board.   *Sounding as country as it can be*.


It is.
There are at least 100 in Atlanta-METRO alone. There is one on every exit in GA, FL, MS, AL, SC, NC.....This is a HUGE outrage for Southern Blacks because its one of the few places that's open as late as it is....and is a hangout for people of all colors (but mostly blacks) after late night events. The young lady looked like she was dressed for a night out at the club or concert. I live in a college town and its always flooded with young people after 8-9 PM. You can also call your order ahead and pay less than $15.00 for a full breakfast to go. Its a "diner-style" look, some look kind of run down but the franchises have been doing EXTREMELY well off the backs of blacks. We love some cheese grits, eggs, waffles, sausage, bacon, toast, OJ, hash browns to go for cheap. And its usually pretty good.

OAN...there was an MSN article saying police are not sure why that guy came in and shot up the black people....I'm rolling my damn eyes knowing damn well he went there knowing black folk STAY in the Waffle House. Most people get their stuff to go.

If Cracker Barrel is on the news...I may have to end it all.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Genius!!!
> 
> This is EXACTLY what Disney does, so that they don’t have to follow the rules of the city of Orlando. Disney has its own city, Celebration, FL. They can do whatever they want with their theme parks. But Disney also has deep pockets.
> 
> You are strategically thinking like white people with our own city. I like!


Asian people have done this in nomansland, Georgia....a small town in NY state is run by Ashkenazi jews who recently ran all the non-white looking POC OUT HAS done it too.


----------



## frida1980

Atthatday said:


> I don’t put much stock in any video that’s owned by anyone else, especially when they give it to police first. The police have been known to alter video.
> 
> Police have been caught on video doing all kinds of treacherous things and it hasn’t stopped them at all. We’ve got to find other ways to protect each other and ourselves.



The idea I’m working with is a camera build into glasses, small piece of jewelry, or easily installable anyway in your car that starts recording and saving a cloud as soon as you say a code word. The moment it starts recording, it can be automatically posted on to social media by relatives who have the passcode. 

So instead of relying on outsiders to record, we can record as soon as the interaction starts discretely without the police knowing. Also, we’d also have the option of using it during any interactions with yt people, like clerks, government officials, neighbors, etc. 

Also, I want to start a campaign where victims receive better representation and are advised to sue not only the city, but all parties involved including the officers present, the police chief, and Th police union. Shawn has found that police Unions have paid of DA ensuring no prosecution of police officers. I think families should sue them for judicial interference.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

Southernbella. said:


> *And let me give you this tidbit: if it weren't for the white folks, we wouldn't be a city now anyway, because it took their majority vote in the House and Senate to make it so. All I told the white senators and the House of Representatives was this: I don't need your free tokens; I don't need your handouts; I don't need any of that nonsense. What I need for you to do is to put us on the ballot so we can make our own decision and then I can live with the results of it from there.*
> 
> *About the Author*
> *Brentin Mock*
> 
> @BRENTINMOCK
> FEED
> Brentin Mock is a staff writer at CityLab. He was previously the justice editor at _Grist_.
> 
> @Femmefatal1981


this right here!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199

frida1980 said:


> Police officers lie. Fact.


and plant evidence. One was caught on camera planting drugs


----------



## Mingus

............................


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Mingus said:


> _(Note: This is kind of long. So, feel free to just read the first paragraph which has the basic sentiment and then keep it pushing.) _
> 
> Honestly, I'm also very tired of protesting and boycotting. Which is why, for me, not frequenting non-black restaurants is not so much about a boycott or a protest; it's instead about self-preservation. I had a complete mental shift a while ago, even before this latest incident, where it occurred to me that too many wypipo in this country simply do not know how to act right (and not enough who do are putting those people in check), and I'm putting myself in harms way every time I decide to put myself in their spaces. Sometimes it can't be helped, but there are plenty of times when it can be helped. Where it can be helped, I've just decided to refuse to fund my own oppression. Why should I keep paying these people money to call the police on me or people who look like me? I'm not doing this to punish them; I'm doing it to save myself. It will probably take more than a generation for these people to catch some sense, which means that I'm committing to years of not frequenting certain places (at least in this country).
> 
> I agree with what @weaveadiva quoted upthread with regard to not using black businesses only as a last resort when our faves are acting up. I agree, because I've decided that some of my "faves" need to go, not so much because I'm an innate separatist (I'm really not), but I have recognized the need for self-preservation as I said. So, I'm needing to find a new normal in spaces where I can feel more safe and accepted. I used the language of boycott in my prior post, because that's what a lot of people in our community understand. In all honesty though, I think that each individual should conduct a personal audit into ways in which she may be funding her own oppression and make changes accordingly. That way we're not constantly in a position of having to react with protests and boycotts all the time. There's no boycott needed if most of us are already divested. And if most of us are already divested, then we would see significantly fewer incidents like this, because our people simply would not be in these spaces. That would also leave us with a lot more energy and mental space to attack broader issues more strategically instead of constantly having to rely on kneejerk reactions to the latest offense, which is exhausting. In battle, the best soldiers know when it's time to fall back and regroup.
> 
> The great thing about a personal audit is that it's personal. You can take a look at your own life and determine where you have room to begin divesting, and you can do it at your own pace and in your own way. Here's what my personal audit for divestment has changed so far:
> 
> *Restaurants and coffee shops:*
> 
> I just don't go to non-black establishments anymore. I live in the Pacific Northwest. So, it's hella hard to find black owned establishments here, but it can be done. There's even a black owned vegan restaurant that I can go to called Plum Bistro. The food is really good.
> I eat at home a lot. More times than not, the food that I make is better than most of what I can get from a restaurant anyway.
> It's much more difficult when needing to meet people out, because I don't generally want to set foot in places I would have normally gone. This one hasn't been tested much yet. But there are parks in my general area where I can meet people. They can stop and get food on their way, and I can bring food from home if they want to make it a lunch meeting. If necessary, there's also the option to simply not spend any money wherever I'm meeting that person. That's a last resort option though, because I simply do not wish to physically be in certain spaces anymore.
> *Movies and TV:*
> 
> This one is easy, and I've actually been doing this for years. I don't pay money for or give ratings to movies and TV shows that don't include me. (i.e., No BW, no money) The ratings part is easy, because I don't have cable, but typically I will support TV shows that have BW and girls central to the story by buying or renting the streaming videos from Amazon or the Google Play Store.
> That doesn't mean that I don't ever watch Movies and TV shows that don't include BW and girls. I just don't pay for them.  (eta: If you do have cable, giving shows ratings is a way of paying for it, because not only are there the commercials, but they also get the audience numbers to be able to sell that ad space.) Some people may find that option objectionable, which means anyone choosing to go to this level of extreme may be cutting out a lot of different shows and movies. I personally don't have a problem with it, so that's how I roll.
> *Church:*
> 
> Living where I do, there aren't a lot of options in this category. I used to attend a multi-cultural (predominantly white) church in the area. A few years ago, it occurred to me that probably half of the people at that church were regular viewers of Fox News. Those same people may smile in your face, but they were feeding on a steady diet of hatred and misinformation. I decided that predominantly white churches were not a place where I could be properly nurtured. This was long before the 2016 election. I can imagine that most, if not all, of those people voted for Trump (as over 80% of white evangelicals did just that). I'm glad I left before that.
> Honestly, I had been suffering from church fatigue for a while. So, the race issue was only one of the reasons I left.
> *Area that needs more work:
> Online shopping:* I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon. But a lot of the things that I order are so unorthodox. Most of my necessities are purchased at the grocery store. Where are the black online vendors to sell me supplements? Or diatomaceous earth? Or fountain pen ink? I could stand to order more clothing from black businesses, but other than that...
> 
> But again, this is the type of stuff that is directly within my control. And doing this keeps me from having to constantly react to the latest thing that's happening. Another thing that helps is that I also refuse to look at anymore of these videos. I know this mess is happening. I don't need to see another video as proof. All it does is make me angry. So, instead of getting angry, I make a mental note to review my most recent divestment audit to see if I need to make any additions or adjustments. In this case, I didn't, because I'm already doing the thing that I need to do to keep myself out of this specific situation. Which brings me back full circle where this is about self-preservation, not a specific boycott. For those of us tired of the reacting, a divestment mentality seems to me to be the next level.



Okay, I'm going to come back later and read the rest but I agree with you about not entertaining non black establishments. We rarely eat out but I try to buy black as often as I can and support black business when I'm given that option. I'm in Texas and I've been cussed clean out at a Starbucks by some crazy white lady who said me and my friend (waiting for our order) were too loud. Mine you, the whole place was loud and we honestly weren't loud at all. I think the lady had mental problems but my issue was when the manager didn't do anything. She just watched, I got my order and haven't been to one since. Pretty soon with all this protesting, we will only be able to go to black establishments anyway, might as well start now!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Sridevi said:


> I might get hate for this but I think these hypothetical cities should be run by only Black women. Once Black women get past the racism will still have to deal with deeply entrenched misogyny among Black men so *I’m not convinced our circumstances would be too much better if Black men are allowed to take charge.* I won’t get into the corruption that is seemingly inherent in most men who rise to power.


You get no hate from me but the bolded is the elephant in the room that is always tapped dance around wherever it is discussed.   As long as only black women can be depended on to stay focused on the overall concerns of the community, then both sexes are wide open to attack from the outside.  None of this works over the long term unless black men play their part.  Unfortunately, as a collective black women don't believe in black men's ability to lead and for the most part black men don't believe in their own ability to best white men on any level except a "fair" physical exchange.  There are reasons for this but everybody is going to have to adjust their attitudes because black women have literally been holding the bc together with scotch tape and prayer for 60 years and it has taken a horrific toll on everybody.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I know somebody is feeling some kinda way about that last bit but consider this: If someone, oh I don't know, (ME) had proposed that black men take it upon themselves to get mad enough to build a brand new black city from scratch, there would be a thread full of reasons of how impossible it was. Not just here but every black board I post on there's always a million reasons why "black men can't".   Yet, here comes Jason Lary with Stonecrest.  Did white supremacy take pity and give him step by step instructions on how to do what he did?  Naw, he exploited prejudices and resources and figured out how to carry out a plan from start to finish.  Does this make him a unicorn or did he just step up and try even though it was a hard job and failure was an option?  What is the faith level that there is just ONE black dude in all 50 states  (or  states with a big enough black population) who could replicate what has been done in Ga?  Just one.   If "we" can't even imagine the possibility then the ceiling is the limit, forget about the whole sky.


----------



## guudhair

Crackers Phinn said:


> just step up and try even though it was a hard job and failure was an option?



This sums up the majority of these conversations to me.  Move forward


----------



## msdeevee

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Anyone else mad that the friend didnt want to fix her clothing though... *




I didn’t read past 1st page so I’m sure this was addressed. 

How could her friend step in that mess to fix her clothes?  With those 2-3 police holding her down and fighting the  woman threatening to break her arm. . If the friend had stepped in there to try to insert herself in that fracas she would have been pounced on by those idiots and possibly hurt worse or with the mentality of some police now maybe even killed. The police would have said it was self defense.   I did hear the friend in the part of the video I saw yelling “ you got her T*ts out! That’s all she could do. The police didn’t care.

Trump has really emboldened these racists to be themselves.


----------



## Sridevi

Crackers Phinn said:


> You get no hate from me but the bolded is the elephant in the room that is always tapped dance around wherever it is discussed.   As long as only black women can be depended on to stay focused on the overall concerns of the community, then both sexes are wide open to attack from the outside.  None of this works over the long term unless black men play their part.  Unfortunately, as a collective black women don't believe in black men's ability to lead and for the most part black men don't believe in their own ability to best white men on any level except a "fair" physical exchange.  There are reasons for this but everybody is going to have to adjust their attitudes because black women have literally been holding the bc together with scotch tape and prayer for 60 years and it has taken a horrific toll on everybody.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I know somebody is feeling some kinda way about that last bit but consider this: If someone, oh I don't know, (ME) had proposed that black men take it upon themselves to get mad enough to build a brand new black city from scratch, there would be a thread full of reasons of how impossible it was. Not just here but every black board I post on there's always a million reasons why "black men can't".   Yet, here comes Jason Lary with Stonecrest.  Did white supremacy take pity and give him step by step instructions on how to do what he did?  Naw, he exploited prejudices and resources and figured out how to carry out a plan from start to finish.  Does this make him a unicorn or did he just step up and try even though it was a hard job and failure was an option?  What is the faith level that there is just ONE black dude in all 50 states  (or  states with a big enough black population) who could replicate what has been done in Ga?  Just one.   If "we" can't even imagine the possibility then the ceiling is the limit, forget about the whole sky.




I can totally imagine a Black man leading — and then proceeding to imitate White men in terms of the misogyny and oppression of women.  I believe Black men see themselves as men first and Black second. Black men still have not had a #metoo reckoning. Misogyny still runs rampant among black men in entertainment.


 I don’t think Black men and women are on the same page as far as moving foward as a race. Black women would not be content progressing in the world without Black men. Black men seem to be fighting, not for the black race as a whole, but to gain the privilege of White men including unfettered access to White women. This is why they don’t take to the streets in protest when black women are harmed.  Whenever a black man like Cosby gets rightfully convicted of a crime against women you’ll have a host of Black men complaining that a White man wouldn’t have been convicted.   
This to me cones off like  “ how come we can’t rape women too?”

I think women as a gender are generally more empathetic-  a quality that makes for great community leaders.


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> You get no hate from me but the bolded is the elephant in the room that is always tapped dance around wherever it is discussed.   As long as only black women can be depended on to stay focused on the overall concerns of the community, then both sexes are wide open to attack from the outside.  None of this works over the long term unless black men play their part.  Unfortunately, as a collective black women don't believe in black men's ability to lead and for the most part black men don't believe in their own ability to best white men on any level except a "fair" physical exchange.  There are reasons for this but everybody is going to have to adjust their attitudes because black women have literally been holding the bc together with scotch tape and prayer for 60 years and it has taken a horrific toll on everybody.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I know somebody is feeling some kinda way about that last bit but consider this: If someone, oh I don't know, (ME) had proposed that black men take it upon themselves to get mad enough to build a brand new black city from scratch, there would be a thread full of reasons of how impossible it was. Not just here but every black board I post on there's always a million reasons why "black men can't".   Yet, here comes Jason Lary with Stonecrest.  Did white supremacy take pity and give him step by step instructions on how to do what he did?  Naw, he exploited prejudices and resources and figured out how to carry out a plan from start to finish.  Does this make him a unicorn or did he just step up and try even though it was a hard job and failure was an option?  What is the faith level that there is just ONE black dude in all 50 states  (or  states with a big enough black population) who could replicate what has been done in Ga?  Just one.   If "we" can't even imagine the possibility then the ceiling is the limit, forget about the whole sky.



I hear you but here's the thing...I don't think it would be enough for black men to move like Lary and create black cities all over the US. I feel like it would need to be on par with white cities for you (general) to give it credit.

Stonecrest will never be Buckhead because no matter how many well off black folks live there, it won't get the same investment that white cities get and homes wont appreciate at the same rate because race. Would it still be a great place for black folks to live? Absolutely, and I know this because I grew up in such a place. THAT'S where the point of contention is for me...there ain't no catching up with white folks and life is always gonna be about trade-offs for black folks. The sooner we realize this the better off we'll be.

So again, going back to what the goal is...is it to catch up with/pass white people or is it for black folks to have a good quality of life and do better than the previous generation? Because we can have the latter in places like Stonecrest but y'all still won't like the stats.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Sridevi said:


> I can totally imagine a Black man leading — and then proceeding to imitate White men in terms of the misogyny and oppression of women.  I believe Black men see themselves as men first and Black second. Black men still have not had a #metoo reckoning. Misogyny still runs rampant among black men in entertainment.
> 
> I don’t think Black men and women are on the same page as far as moving foward as a race. Black women would not be content progressing in the world without Black men. Black men seem to be fighting, not for the black race as a whole, but to gain the privilege of White men including unfettered access to White women. This is why they don’t take to the streets in protest when black women are harmed.  Whenever a black man like Cosby gets rightfully convicted of a crime against women you’ll have a host of Black men complaining that a White man wouldn’t have been convicted.
> This to me cones off like  “ how come we can’t rape women too?”
> 
> I think women as a gender are generally more empathetic-  a quality that makes for great community leaders.


I agree with all that you said.  I would only fine tune it to say that black men don't need to imitate white men in terms of misogyny because they already have their special brand of it down pat.  That misogyny is also not going anywhere especially if black men ever make their come up.    The black community is not a meritocracy, black men are a privileged class within the community which is why an ex-con drug dealer/pimp, who without question exploited black women and also  with a white woman track record is the universal face of pro-blackness.   I give Malcolm X reverence because look at what he built with just the knowledge of a street hustler but I don't forget that the road to his redemption was paved with damaged black girls and women. 

I am no fan of misogyny or misogynoir, but it would be easier to swallow coming from a collective of black men who were actively building and policing  a community that significantly lightened the load for the collective of black  women.  That is the least they "should" do in exchange for their sense of entitlement.


----------



## nlamr2013

Crackers Phinn said:


> The links for the video keep going dark because of the nudity.


This brought me to tears. Wow! The first thing they should have done was clearly request and on camera a female officer. Whenever I have any encounter with law emforcement(twice) I request female officer to be present. 

Like they had her bare body on that nasty floor and what was that in his hand his gun or his taser? Either way unnecessary because she literally wasn’t doing anything.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


> I hear you but here's the thing...I don't think it would be enough for black men to move like Lary and create black cities all over the US. I feel like it would need to be on par with white cities for you (general) to give it credit.
> 
> Stonecrest will never be Buckhead because no matter how many well off black folks live there, it won't get the same investment that white cities get and homes wont appreciate at the same rate because race. Would it still be a great place for black folks to live? Absolutely, and I know this because I grew up in such a place. THAT'S where the point of contention is for me...there ain't no catching up with white folks and life is always gonna be about trade-offs for black folks. The sooner we realize this the better off we'll be.
> 
> So again, going back to what the goal is...is it to catch up with/pass white people or is it for black folks to have a good quality of life and do better than the previous generation? Because we can have the latter in places like Stonecrest but y'all still won't like the stats.



There is never ever EVER going to be *one* solution to cover all the needs of the black community.  There is a long list of moving parts needed to get the ball rolling but to name a few:  We need  Lary's for infrastructure.  We need Tristan Walker's to come in and create new or remix existing products to create new business industries. We need  Robert Smith's for financing those Entrepreneurs.  We need non raping Bill Cosby's to keep a foot in other black men's   so that they pull up their pants and get to work.  We need black  marrying Thurgood Marshall's to go to bat politically for African American rights.  (Hell, maybe even get us some reparations.)   On the ground level, we need black male cops, teachers, social workers, etc.  front and center to buffer THEIR black fathers, uncles, sons and nephews from what happens when those roles are left to outsiders to come into THEIR communities to do.

2.  The long game is to surpass white folks. It's not going to happen overnight and without a miracle it will definitely take more than one generation.  I think where you and I don't see eye to eye on catching up/vs surpassing is that (my interpretation of what) you believe is that white people are a nonfactor that can be worked around/ignored.  Whereas I look at white people/ white supremacy as Deebo from Friday.  Deebo is go  with you out of the pure joy he takes in doing it and he will go out of his way to find you to torment just because it's Thursday.   So how do you deal with Deebo? 



Sometimes it takes a brick to the dome to level a playing field.  Even though that's not in the "rulebook".



Then you run his pockets, recover your stolen property, steal some of his property and then get as much of  a head start running (surpassing) him before that  wakes up, realizes what happened and comes after you.  And yeah, he's going to come after you, that's why catching up is not enough.  You gotta be out of immediate reach with the ability to keep moving as a target.      
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
When you think about white folks as  defeatable beings (Deebo) instead of some otherworldly omniscient powerful entity (the devil/demons) catching up, surpassing, keeping your foot on their neck becomes a less daunting task.   They can be beaten.  They _have_ been beaten before.  We can beat them but nobody can promise a fast or easy beating.


----------



## nlamr2013

Mingus said:


> _(Note: This is kind of long. So, feel free to just read the first paragraph which has the basic sentiment and then keep it pushing.) _
> 
> Honestly, I'm also very tired of protesting and boycotting. Which is why, for me, not frequenting non-black restaurants is not so much about a boycott or a protest; it's instead about self-preservation. I had a complete mental shift a while ago, even before this latest incident, where it occurred to me that too many wypipo in this country simply do not know how to act right (and not enough who do are putting those people in check), and I'm putting myself in harms way every time I decide to put myself in their spaces. Sometimes it can't be helped, but there are plenty of times when it can be helped. Where it can be helped, I've just decided to refuse to fund my own oppression. Why should I keep paying these people money to call the police on me or people who look like me? I'm not doing this to punish them; I'm doing it to save myself. It will probably take more than a generation for these people to catch some sense, which means that I'm committing to years of not frequenting certain places (at least in this country).
> 
> I agree with what @weaveadiva quoted upthread with regard to not using black businesses only as a last resort when our faves are acting up. I agree, because I've decided that some of my "faves" need to go, not so much because I'm an innate separatist (I'm really not), but I have recognized the need for self-preservation as I said. So, I'm needing to find a new normal in spaces where I can feel more safe and accepted. I used the language of boycott in my prior post, because that's what a lot of people in our community understand. In all honesty though, I think that each individual should conduct a personal audit into ways in which she may be funding her own oppression and make changes accordingly. That way we're not constantly in a position of having to react with protests and boycotts all the time. There's no boycott needed if most of us are already divested. And if most of us are already divested, then we would see significantly fewer incidents like this, because our people simply would not be in these spaces. That would also leave us with a lot more energy and mental space to attack broader issues more strategically instead of constantly having to rely on kneejerk reactions to the latest offense, which is exhausting. In battle, the best soldiers know when it's time to fall back and regroup.
> 
> The great thing about a personal audit is that it's personal. You can take a look at your own life and determine where you have room to begin divesting, and you can do it at your own pace and in your own way. Here's what my personal audit for divestment has changed so far:
> 
> *Restaurants and coffee shops:*
> 
> I just don't go to non-black establishments anymore. I live in the Pacific Northwest. So, it's hella hard to find black owned establishments here, but it can be done. There's even a black owned vegan restaurant that I can go to called Plum Bistro. The food is really good.
> I eat at home a lot. More times than not, the food that I make is better than most of what I can get from a restaurant anyway.
> It's much more difficult when needing to meet people out, because I don't generally want to set foot in places I would have normally gone. This one hasn't been tested much yet. But there are parks in my general area where I can meet people. They can stop and get food on their way, and I can bring food from home if they want to make it a lunch meeting. If necessary, there's also the option to simply not spend any money wherever I'm meeting that person. That's a last resort option though, because I simply do not wish to physically be in certain spaces anymore.
> *Movies and TV:*
> 
> This one is easy, and I've actually been doing this for years. I don't pay money for or give ratings to movies and TV shows that don't include me. (i.e., No BW, no money) The ratings part is easy, because I don't have cable, but typically I will support TV shows that have BW and girls central to the story by buying or renting the streaming videos from Amazon or the Google Play Store.
> That doesn't mean that I don't ever watch Movies and TV shows that don't include BW and girls. I just don't pay for them.  (eta: If you do have cable, giving shows ratings is a way of paying for it, because not only are there the commercials, but they also get the audience numbers to be able to sell that ad space.) Some people may find that option objectionable, which means anyone choosing to go to this level of extreme may be cutting out a lot of different shows and movies. I personally don't have a problem with it, so that's how I roll.
> *Church:*
> 
> Living where I do, there aren't a lot of options in this category. I used to attend a multi-cultural (predominantly white) church in the area. A few years ago, it occurred to me that probably half of the people at that church were regular viewers of Fox News. Those same people may smile in your face, but they were feeding on a steady diet of hatred and misinformation. I decided that predominantly white churches were not a place where I could be properly nurtured. This was long before the 2016 election. I can imagine that most, if not all, of those people voted for Trump (as over 80% of white evangelicals did just that). I'm glad I left before that.
> Honestly, I had been suffering from church fatigue for a while. So, the race issue was only one of the reasons I left.
> *Area that needs more work:
> Online shopping:* I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon. But a lot of the things that I order are so unorthodox. Most of my necessities are purchased at the grocery store. Where are the black online vendors to sell me supplements? Or diatomaceous earth? Or fountain pen ink? I could stand to order more clothing from black businesses, but other than that...
> 
> But again, this is the type of stuff that is directly within my control. And doing this keeps me from having to constantly react to the latest thing that's happening. Another thing that helps is that I also refuse to look at anymore of these videos. I know this mess is happening. I don't need to see another video as proof. All it does is make me angry. So, instead of getting angry, I make a mental note to review my most recent divestment audit to see if I need to make any additions or adjustments. In this case, I didn't, because I'm already doing the thing that I need to do to keep myself out of this specific situation. Which brings me back full circle where this is about self-preservation, not a specific boycott. For those of us tired of the reacting, a divestment mentality seems to me to be the next level.


Good for you! 
What kinds of supplements? I know 
https://www.instagram.com/backtoyourrootsherbs

And 

https://www.instagram.com/tierragoesgreen

Have some supplements but nothing like oh this is vitamin A or whatever.


----------



## weaveadiva

Sridevi said:


> I believe Black men see themselves as men first and Black second. Black men still have not had a #metoo reckoning. Misogyny still runs rampant among black men in entertainment.
> 
> 
> I don’t think Black men and women are on the same page as far as moving foward as a race. Black women would not be content progressing in the world without Black men. Black men seem to be fighting, not for the black race as a whole, but to gain the privilege of White men including unfettered access to White women. This is why they don’t take to the streets in protest when black women are harmed.


Wow. You said a mouthful.

The older I get the more I agree. It's a painful realization.


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> There is never ever EVER going to be *one* solution to cover all the needs of the black community.  There is a long list of moving parts needed to get the ball rolling but to name a few:  We need  Lary's for infrastructure.  We need Tristan Walker's to come in and create new or remix existing products to create new business industries. We need  Robert Smith's for financing those Entrepreneurs.  We need non raping Bill Cosby's to keep a foot in other black men's   so that they pull up their pants and get to work.  We need black  marrying Thurgood Marshall's to go to bat politically for African American rights.  (Hell, maybe even get us some reparations.)   On the ground level, we need black male cops, teachers, social workers, etc.  front and center to buffer THEIR black fathers, uncles, sons and nephews from what happens when those roles are left to outsiders to come into THEIR communities to do.
> 
> 2.  The long game is to surpass white folks. It's not going to happen overnight and without a miracle it will definitely take more than one generation.  I think where you and I don't see eye to eye on catching up/vs surpassing is that (my interpretation of what) you believe is that white people are a nonfactor that can be worked around/ignored.  Whereas I look at white people/ white supremacy as Deebo from Friday.  Deebo is go  with you out of the pure joy he takes in doing it and he will go out of his way to find you to torment just because it's Thursday.   So how do you deal with Deebo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it takes a brick to the dome to level a playing field.  Even though that's not in the "rulebook".
> 
> 
> 
> Then you run his pockets, recover your stolen property, steal some of his property and then get as much of  a head start running (surpassing) him before that  wakes up, realizes what happened and comes after you.  And yeah, he's going to come after you, that's why catching up is not enough.  You gotta be out of immediate reach with the ability to keep moving as a target.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> When you think about white folks as  defeatable beings (Deebo) instead of some otherworldly omniscient powerful entity (the devil/demons) catching up, surpassing, keeping your foot on their neck becomes a less daunting task.   They can be beaten.  They _have_ been beaten before.  We can beat them but nobody can promise a fast or easy beating.



I agree, I think that's exactly where our paths diverge. I'm tired  I don't wanna deal with them at all, even if it means not beating them. But I'm not trying to stand in the way of progress so I'm rooting for everybody black (tm Issa) to beat the brakes off them if thats their path.

One question...are you saying we've beat them before or just that somebody has beaten them before?


----------



## Sridevi

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am no fan of misogyny or misogynoir, but it would be easier to swallow coming from a collective of black men who were actively building and policing  a community that significantly lightened the load for the collective of black  women.  That is the least they "should" do in exchange for their sense of entitlement.



I think the misogyny and it’s accompanying trauma for women is the same regardless of the race of men. Having a Black man beat , rape or oppress me wouldn’t feel any better than if a White man did it. This is why my hypothetical  city would be led by women from the start. It would be hard to take away the power and authority once you give it to men.


----------



## Mingus

................................


----------



## nlamr2013

Mingus said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. The first one doesn't look as if there's anything that I would buy. I do purchase some regular degular supplements like iron and zinc, etc. I also sometimes do Chinese herbal supplements, but I didn't see anything that I use there.  The second one also doesn't seem to carry a lot of what I would buy except she does seem to have probiotics, which I do use. So, I'd be willing to check her out for that. I saw somewhere that she said she has an Amazon store, but I can't find a link. Do you happen to have a link for tierragoesgreen Amazon store?


Yeah I thought b2yr May have been too obscure lol 

As far as I know Tierra doesn’t have a store just an affiliate link. Her actual products are sold on her website. 

Affiliate link :
https://www.amazon.com/shop/tierragoesgreen

Website :
https://tgg-tierra-goes-green.myshopify.com/collections/wellness


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


> I agree, I think that's exactly where our paths diverge. I'm tired  I don't wanna deal with them at all, even if it means not beating them. But I'm not trying to stand in the way of progress so I'm rooting for everybody black (tm Issa) to beat the brakes off them if thats their path.
> 
> *One question...are you saying we've beat them before or just that somebody has beaten them before*?


Yeah, other brown and yellow people that aren't black.  

I understand being tired.  I'm tired too but white people are not going to leave us alone.  They are going to be there every step of the way undermining, assaulting and worse because that's the hobby of bullies everywhere.  Now with this fool in office they are emboldened in a way that black Americans have not seen since segregation.   I don't think we've seen the worst yet.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Sridevi said:


> I think the misogyny and it’s accompanying trauma for women is the same regardless of the race of men. Having a Black man beat , rape or oppress me wouldn’t feel any better than if a White man did it. This is why my hypothetical  city would be led by women from the start. It would be hard to take away the power and authority once you give it to men.


I guess my question is what will the men be doing while the women are running everything?  The majority of those  black  women in your hypothetical city are going to go home in some shape or form to black men.  Excluding black men from the building and running part of the vision is like starting a long trip with only a half tank of gas.  It's go take a whole lot of pit stops and rest breaks to get to your final destination. 

I agree that oppression doesn't feel better based upon the race of the oppressor.  Whether right or wrong, bw already accept and internalize bm misogyny,(see Bill Cosby, Nate Parker, 90% of hiphop and reality tv)  in exchange for very little.  I'm just saying, if you're going to accept the behavior get something in return for doing so.


----------



## Sridevi

Crackers Phinn said:


> I guess my question is what will the men be doing while the women are running everything?  The majority of those  black  women in your hypothetical city are going to go home in some shape or form to black men.  Excluding black men from the building and running part of the vision is like starting a long trip with only a half tank of gas.  It's go take a whole lot of pit stops and rest breaks to get to your final destination.
> 
> I agree that oppression doesn't feel better based upon the race of the oppressor.  Whether right or wrong, bw already accept and internalize bm misogyny,(see Bill Cosby, Nate Parker, 90% of hiphop and reality tv)  in exchange for very little.  I'm just saying, if you're going to accept the behavior get something in return for doing so.




I didn’t say that Black men would be excluded - only that the leadership positions be held by women. Black men can assist and support these female leaders 
however they choose.


----------



## Southernbella.

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yeah, other brown and yellow people that aren't black.
> 
> I understand being tired.  I'm tired too but white people are not going to leave us alone.  They are going to be there every step of the way undermining, assaulting and worse because that's the hobby of bullies everywhere.  Now with this fool in office they are emboldened in a way that black Americans have not seen since segregation.   I don't think we've seen the worst yet.



Regarding brown and yellow people, are you referring strictly to beating them financially?


----------



## DeepBluSea

No telling how much money that blob has extorted from customers. She was mad because those women saw through her scheme.


----------



## nysister

I HATE these animals, those aren't police they are scum in an alley. They need to die that was disgusting.

How can we donate to help her win this case.


----------



## nysister

1QTPie said:


>



I don't love this country and I'm not crying over it either. I get my just deserts hitting people in the pocket. Sell to them or sue them, but don't give them your emotion, they're not worth it.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm bad at updating but it's been a lot of activity going on. It looks like the family has retained Benjamin Crump. A press conference was held on Wednesday. Al Sharpton is on his way down there I believe my cousin said, next Wednesday for a Town Hall.


http://mynbc15.com/news/local/rev-a...ss-controversial-saraland-waffle-house-arrest

Saraland, is trying to discredit the young lady by posting her mug shots, however, they under estimated black folk because some one went digging for the Waffle House Lady who called the Cops and found out she was involved in a Meth Ring,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

here's mug shot.






'


----------



## Firstborn2

A go fund me has been set up for the Chikesia Clemons to help with legal fees, apparently she is facing multiple charges. I'm not sure if I can post the link?


----------



## Atthatday

@Firstborn2:

www.gofundme.com/justiceforchikesia


----------



## nysister

They let creatures like THAT work at their establishments? I've never seen a Waffle House but it seems wholly unhospitable to Black people. Why give them your money?


----------



## PretteePlease

nysister said:


> They let creatures like THAT work at their establishments? I've never seen a Waffle House but it seems wholly unhospitable to Black people. Why give them your money?


Black folks live waffle house it is nasty as hell


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Waffle House workers look like they’ll give you a side of hepatitis with your meal. But I know people go there cause it’s cheapish and open 24 hours.


----------



## MrsWatson

Firstborn2 said:


> here's mug shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '


 Hold up. Are u saying this is the waitress that called the police on that poor girl? This is a woman?


----------



## 1QTPie

She is being charged






*Chikesia Clemons, the Black woman who was manhandled and assaulted by cops at a Waffle House in Alabama, has been found guilty of disorderly conduct and resisting arrest. Judge Mark Irwin sentenced Clemons to 10 days in jail, which will be suspended for one year of “informal probation,” and ruled that she pay $400 in fines in addition to court costs. Clemons took to Twitter to note that she has filed an appeal and note that “Saraland nor Waffle House won't get away with this period.”*


----------



## Crackers Phinn

It doesn't seem like she nor any civil rights groups pursued a counterclaim against the police.


----------



## yamilee21

Saraland, AL has a municipal website with the slogan, "Gateway to Progress." It would be ironic if it were not so infuriating. It would be nice to see a real boycott of Waffle Houses everywhere, at the very least. I wish Chikesia Clemons would get some measure of justice but that seems extremely unlikely.


----------

